# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Vraćeni embriji - broj stanica i koji dan

## rikikiki

Cure, *trudnice i vi koje ste rodile*, molim vas napišite kakvi embriji su vam vraćeni i koji dan. Meni je vraćen 6-stanični embrij treći dan, pa me zanima kakve su mu šanse. Sigurno to zanima i sve druge cure, pa dajte info da vidimo kakva je statistika. Znači, koliko stanica i koji dan!

----------


## Kikica1

Nakon ICSI-ja vracena su mi dva embrija treci dan, jedan cetverostanicni a drugi sesterostanicni. Svima sam njurgala kako imam dva krzljavca i kako se nicemu ne nadam. Jedan, a pretpostavljam da je to bio sesterostanicni, ocito je bio i zilavac. Evo nas u 29.tjednu. 
Nema pravila, to ti je cista lutrija.
Sretno!

----------


## ina33

Morule(ima po definiciji kao 30 stanica) s prijelazom u blastocistu (ima po definiciji 100 stanica) - 5.-ti dan i 6.-ti dan. Znači, 5 dana nakon ovulacije su mi vraćena 3 embrija - dva koja su zamrznuta 5.-ti dan i jedan koji je zamrznut 6-ti dan (sve morule u različitim fazama razvoja). Na upit u Mariboru - kakvi su - nisu ništa govorili, tj. rečeno je "vidjet će se za 14 dana", nisu ulazili u detalje kakve vani žene dobivaju - točno stupanj fragmentacije, ocjene od I-V i slično.

----------


## ina33

E, i druge žene su sve 5.-ti dan imale blastociste, a nama su morule još bile i 6-ti dan pa sam mislila - ništa od toga - vidiš, ja ni u Mariboru do blastociste. Doduše, dotad sam uvijek imala embrije 3. dana, nisam pitala info o broju stanica (bijah tad još mlada i nevina), ocjenjivani su na vv-u kao "dobri", "srednji", "ne treba se baš nadati", vraćani u raznoraznim kombinacijama - jedan dobri, jedan srednji, dva ništa se ne nadati odjedanput i slično. Sve skupa sam imala oko 19-tak vraćenih embrija, ako se dobro sjećam. Od tih mariborskih je prva trudnoća bila biokemijska (beta 10), druga prava (beta 176 11-ti dan mislim).

----------


## ina33

Da. Voljela bih da ti se javi forumašica Joanna, koja je imala blastociste u stimulacijama, a na kraju upalio jedan u prirodnjaku za kojeg biologica nije nešto bila davala pretjerane šanse. I moj je zaključak da je teško nešto zaključit. Premda su mi iscurile oči doslovno nakon mariborske stimulacije, guglala slike blastocisti, kvalitetnih i nekvalitetnih jajnih stanica - kad sam izlazila s posla učinilo mi se od punog mjeseca da je kvalitetna jajna stanica, ali tad sam bila u fazi da od bržole tj. kremenadle vidim grafičku sliku maternice i jajnika.

----------


## rebeca

Koja je najpovoljnija opcija?  Ja to isto ništa ne kužim ,  cetverostanicni , sesterostanicni... :?

----------


## ina33

> Koja je najpovoljnija opcija?  Ja to isto ništa ne kužim ,  cetverostanicni , sesterostanicni... :?


Nema je, u tome je poanta. Bolje je ako je embrij 5. dana, nego embrij 3. dana, čisto zato jer se lakše kuži koji je većeg "životnog" potencijala pa ih se može vratiti manje i ne riskirati višeplodne trudnoće - mrdaju se pod stakalcima, ako sam dobro skužila.

----------


## lila_mk

pa zasto omda svima ne vracaju blastociste - na 5 dan ako  je taka sansa za trudnoca veca? vec najcesce embriotransfer je  vracaju na treci dan .

----------


## sretna35

Kada imaju mali broj embrija ne žele riskirati prestanak rasta pa ih vraćaju treći dan, u prirodnim ciklusima najčešće se također ide na treći dan, sve u svemu, izgleda kao i u svemu što se MPO-a tiče pravila nema.

----------


## rikikiki

Kad se dobije 4 ili više oplođenih stanica (barem na SD) onda se ide na blastice, da se može birati najkvalitetniji embrio za transfer. Kada se dobije manje oplođenih stanica, onda se ne riskira, jer IN VIVO (u maternici) daje više šanse embriju za daljnji razvoj nego IN VITRO (u inkubatoru).

----------


## ina33

> pa zasto omda svima ne vracaju blastociste - na 5 dan ako  je taka sansa za trudnoca veca? vec najcesce embriotransfer je  vracaju na treci dan .


Jer je rizik ako ima malo embrija da propadnu, plus ako ih ima puno, a učine im se loši tj. nisu sigurni da će u lab uvjetima preživjet do 5. dana onda ne idu - ako se npr. loše se dijele u početku i sl. Sve ti se to još razvija, tako jako samouvjereni labovi mlađim ženama vraćaju samo jedan embrij - po mogućnosti blasto - vani, npr. Mariborčanima je to neki cilj. I kod nas sve više idu za tim da vraćaju što manje embrija, već svi labovi (mislim) kultiviraju blasto, ko više uspješno (tj. s manje embrija ide na blasto), ko manje. Znam slučajeva na VV-u di se u prirodnjaku čak išlo na blastocistu, isto tako i u CITOu. U Mariboru na preko 4 embrija idu u pravilu na blastociste, ali to pravilo ti varira od laba do laba. Velik je rizik ako je malo embrija - može se dogodit da se ne dođe do trnasfera, zato ne idu svi odmah na 5.-ti dan. Poanta nije nužno da su ti 5.-ti dan bolji od 3. dana, nego da se može bolje procijenit - a i sami ti koji prežive do 5.-toga dana nisu baš tako loši.

----------


## ina33

E, da, ja ostala u svom drugom postupku na VV-u u šoku jer sa 13 mojih jajnih stanica nismo mogli ići na blastociste, iako smo dobili 9 embrija (bio je prvo IVF pa se nisu oplodili, pa rescue ICSI - ali, nema odgovora zašto se nisu oplodili, u prvom IVF-u ih se ipak 3 oplodilo, j. stanice nisu bile loša, spermoigram rel. OK, nema objašnjenja - nakon toga nam je dr. utuvio u glavu da obavezno drugi put ICSI. Nema ti za sve objašnjenja, puno toga je, vrti, vidi, uči na temelju prošlog iskustva za svaki konkretan par kako reagira žena na stimulaciju, kakvi su rezultati u labu itd.

----------


## prima

1. postupak dva embrija ocijenjena odličan i vrlo dobar, ET 3-ći dan, beta 0
2. postupak, 1 embrij "super, za poželit" 8-stanični 3-ći dan, beta =0
3. postupak 1 embrij 4-stanični treći dan (meni sve lađe potonule),a sad smo veliki i debeli  :D 

Stvarno nema pravila, sve skupa ovisi o čitavom nizu faktora, i možda o pukoj sreći.

----------


## fatamorgana

Kad dragi Bog kaže "budi", ono biva

----------


## Myra2

> Kad dragi Bog kaže "budi", ono biva


Ovo moram potpisati   :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

> fatamorgana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kad dragi Bog kaže "budi", ono biva
> 
> 
> Ovo moram potpisati


Cure, slažem se, ali ovaj topic sam otvorila da si složim neku statistiku!

----------


## rikikiki

> Myra2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  fatamorgana prvotno napisa
> ...


Ustvari otvorila sam ga da mi cure pišu kako su uspjele sa 6-staničnim embrijima   :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

> rikikiki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Myra2 prvotno napisa
> ...


Ma, ljubim te. Tako sam ja guglala "pregnancy with no symptoms" i tražila success stories.

----------


## Bebel

rikikiki draga,
mojoj prijateljici 2 dan vratili po jedan sa 2 stanice, 4 i 6. Primila sa sva tri  :Preskace uze: 
Znači, nema pravila. Kako treba biti-bit će!!!!!!

----------


## Tia

1. IVF: ET 5. dan dvije blastice od kojih jedna malo manja Beta=0

2. IVF: ET 3. dan dva ("vrlo lijepa" riječi biologice) osmostanična bez fragmentacije beta 15p3dt=490

----------


## Maxime

1. IVF (VV), 19 JS, 2 blastociste i NISTA za zamrznuti  :shock:, beta 0 
2. ICSI (MB), 13 JS, 8 blastociste, 6 smrzntih, 2 vracena, trudnoca prekinuta u 21. tjednu   :Sad:  
3. ICSI (MB), 21 JS, 16 blasitica od kojih 15 vrlo dobrih, 13 smrznutih, 2 vracena, 1 prekrasna principessa   :Heart:

----------


## prima

> Ustvari otvorila sam ga da mi cure pišu kako su uspjele sa 6-staničnim embrijima


ma ti sad imaš super šansu, došla si do transfera (3/11  :? ), ipak je realno reći da u tom grmu leži zec, i sad kad si prošla tu zapreku, stvarno se imaš čemu nadati.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

rikikiki i meni je vraćen 6-stanični embrij, fragmentacija 10% na što je biologica rekla da je zanemariva, da tek iznad 50% nije dobro, i kaže u šali da baš i ne vole presavršene embrije   :Smile:  .

rikikiki jednake smo čekalice bete, ova tema je ujedno i moja   :Kiss:

----------


## prima

onda ću ja i za tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## wewa

Ja imala savrsene blastice, pa corak - prema tome, vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrram i za rikikiki i tiki_a, nek bude u sridu!   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## rikikiki

> rikikiki i meni je vraćen 6-stanični embrij, fragmentacija 10% na što je biologica rekla da je zanemariva, da tek iznad 50% nije dobro, i kaže u šali da baš i ne vole presavršene embrije   .
> 
> rikikiki jednake smo čekalice bete, ova tema je ujedno i moja


Je, draga, mislila sam i na tebe kad sam otvarala ovu temu! Često se mi pratimo u stopu   :Love:

----------


## Ginger

1. stimulirani ICSI - vraćena 3 zametka: jedan 8-stanični i dva 5-stanična, ocijenjeni kao odlični, endometrij savršen, ali ß=0
2. prirodni ICSI - vraćen jedan 7-stanični zametak, endometrij 7,3 mm i pun pogodak  :D

----------


## barbi26

> Ustvari otvorila sam ga da mi cure pišu kako su uspjele sa 6-staničnim embrijima


A jel sad se gospođa brine o statistici, a mene si neki dan uvjeravala za moju betu, da je ok, i da ne raste svima isto. E jesi mustra. Ajde ne sekiraj se, uživaj i odmaraj!   :Kiss:  

I znaš što, i ja sam sinoć morala peći krumpire!

----------


## alec

kod 3 ivf-a vraćali su mi 8-stanične embrije, a kod 1 ivf-a vratili su mi blasticu. za sada bez uspjeha   :Sad:  .
rikikiki i tiki~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam ovi postupci budu dobitni   :Heart:

----------


## anabanana

1. puta nakon stimulacije 3 dan vraćena 2, ja ti ne znam, nisu mi rekli i nisam pitala koliko stanični su bili. Rekli su da su odlični, beta 0.
3.put nakon stimulacije 3. dan vraćena 2, pa 5.dan 1, navodno svi odlični, 50-60 % šanse za trudnoću, beta 5.
Ovaj put u postupku s klomifenima 11.02. punkcija, 13.02.vraćen 1 embrij,šanse za trudnoću oko 10 %. I ja trudna danas 19 plus 3.
Nema pravila. Kad god došlo, dobro došlo....

----------


## tiki_a

I ninatz nam je šesterostanična čekalica bete   :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

Meni 3. dan nakon punkcije vracena 2 sestostanicna i nista   :Sad:

----------


## ive25

1. ICSI - treći dan, jedan 6-stanični i jedan 10 -stanični = beta 0
2. ICSI - treći dan vraćena dva "odlična" = biokemijska
    ET - vraćena 4 smrzlića "ništa ne očekivati" = beta 0
3. ICSI - vraćeno pet embrija, jedan "vrlo dobar" = beta 0

----------


## RuzicaSB

1. stimulirani IVF. ET. trci dan vracena 2 osmostanicna, beta-0
2. stimulirani IVF. bez ET
3.stimulirani IVF. treci dan vracena 3 osmostanicna, beta-0
4.stimulirani IVF. treci dan vracen 1 osmostanicni i 2 sestostanicna, beta-0
Vidjet cemo sto ce biti u 10-om mjesecu.

Cure vibram za vase pozitivne bete *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## fritulica1

> Cure, slažem se, ali ovaj topic sam otvorila da si složim neku statistiku


Odlicna tema, kao da si mene pitala, o ovome mozgam svaki put poslije ET-a i pretrazujem po PDF-u, pa sam tako nasla da imamo nekoliko trudnica i s cetverostanicnim embrijima, pa cak i sa dvostanicnim. Rikikiki, super za sestostanicni embrij. Vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr   :Heart:   da postane debela i zdrava bebica.

----------


## fjora

5,6, i 8- stanični 3. dan, ne znam koji je naš sinek

----------


## annabell

Cure, dali vas biolozi pitaju prilikom transfera koliko biste vi da se vrati ili oni sami odluce?
Ako ih ima vise, mozete li traziti zamrzavanje i u kojim klinikama?
Ja bih, naime, htjela iskoristiti ovu statistiku kao savjet pri svojoj odluci, ako ce uopce biti moja.  Jeli to moguce?
Ili da se prepustim iskusnim biolozima?

ET me tek ceka, ali kad bude sve gotovo, svakako cu vam priaviti svoj primjer za "statisticku obradu"   :Kiss:

----------


## fjora

> Cure, dali vas biolozi pitaju prilikom transfera koliko biste vi da se vrati ili oni sami odluce?
> Ako ih ima vise, mozete li traziti zamrzavanje i u kojim klinikama?
> Ja bih, naime, htjela iskoristiti ovu statistiku kao savjet pri svojoj odluci, ako ce uopce biti moja.  Jeli to moguce?
> Ili da se prepustim iskusnim biolozima?
> 
> ET me tek ceka, ali kad bude sve gotovo, svakako cu vam priaviti svoj primjer za "statisticku obradu"


ja sam išla na ivf polikliniku, možeš reći koliko hoćeš da ti vrate, 1. put sam imala 5 pa su oni predložili da se vrati 3, ali ja nisam znala kako će moje tijelo reagirati pa sam tražila 2, a 3 sam zamrznula, poslije sam uvijek uzela 3 ako sam imala. Ali zamrzavaju se samo blastice.

Mislim da se još zamrzava u Citu, Mariboru i na VV, ali ne znam kako se dogovaraš.

----------


## wewa

Biolozi predloze, a par odlucuje - ima cura koje uzmu sve natrag, ma koliko da ih je i kakve da su kvalitete.
Mi smo imali dvije blastice, nista za smrznuti pa smo uzeli obje natrag.

draga prijateljica je upravo bila u Mb pa su biolozi preporucili vracanje 1 odlicne blastice, ali su oni uzeli dvije, ostalo smrzli  :Wink:

----------


## annabell

Znači dogovor je između nas i biologa?
Ja bih nekako najrađe čula još savjet od svoje dr  :/ , pa je pokusavam dobiti na telefon (mision impossible).

Hm, mozda glupo pitanje, ali moze li mi netko objasniti: zasto se zamrzavaju samo blastice? Npr. ako 3 dan imamo određeni broj embrija, jedan dio vratimo, a ostane nam, recimo 3-4, dali to znaci da cekamo do 5-og dana da vidimo dali ce se te preostale uopce razviti do blastica i tek ih onda zamrzavamo? Jeli taj razvoj do petog dana još jedan "test" za njih?  :?

Ja sam danas saznala da mi imamo 4 oplođene. Sto mislite da je najbolje napraviti? Ja sam mislila, ako me pitaju, možda dvije natrag dvije smrznuti. Što vi kažete, iz iskustva?

----------


## lberc

Annabell,ja sam bila na ivf-u u VV,imali smo četiri oplođena embrija od devet stanica,jedan je bio dobar,dva srednja i jedan loš,vratili su mi sva četiri  i nisu me ništa pitali koliko da ih vrate.Nažalost,nisu se primile.

----------


## fjora

> Znači dogovor je između nas i biologa?
> Ja bih nekako najrađe čula još savjet od svoje dr  :/ , pa je pokusavam dobiti na telefon (mision impossible).
> 
> Hm, mozda glupo pitanje, ali moze li mi netko objasniti: zasto se zamrzavaju samo blastice? Npr. ako 3 dan imamo određeni broj embrija, jedan dio vratimo, a ostane nam, recimo 3-4, dali to znaci da cekamo do 5-og dana da vidimo dali ce se te preostale uopce razviti do blastica i tek ih onda zamrzavamo? Jeli taj razvoj do petog dana još jedan "test" za njih?  :?
> 
> Ja sam danas saznala da mi imamo 4 oplođene. Sto mislite da je najbolje napraviti? Ja sam mislila, ako me pitaju, možda dvije natrag dvije smrznuti. Što vi kažete, iz iskustva?


oni su odlučili da će zamrzavati samo blastice jer je lakši postupak i veća vjerojatnost odmrzavanja i primanja, ti moraš sama odlučiti što napraviti, ja bi isto možda odlučila 2 vratiti, 2 zamrznuti, ali ako bi te dva bili malo stanični embriji i teško da bi došli do blastica odlučila bi ipak da mi vrate 3

----------


## fjora

gdje si u postupku?

----------


## annabell

Fjora, vidi potpis   :Smile:  
Hvala vam za savjete.
Znaci, dobro sam pretpostavila, razvitak do blastica je još jedan "test" koji malci moraju proći da bi ostvarili mogućnost da ih se smrzne. Znači moguće je da ne opstanu do 5-og dana?  Uh... onda možda bolje 3 kako si predložila. Baš sam u dilemi. Još ću pokušati zvati lab da vidim kako se razvijaju.

----------


## fjora

> Fjora, vidi potpis   
> Hvala vam za savjete.
> Znaci, dobro sam pretpostavila, razvitak do blastica je još jedan "test" koji malci moraju proći da bi ostvarili mogućnost da ih se smrzne. Znači moguće je da ne opstanu do 5-og dana?  Uh... onda možda bolje 3 kako si predložila. Baš sam u dilemi. Još ću pokušati zvati lab da vidim kako se razvijaju.


sorry draga, ali Petrova koliko ja znam ne smrzava

----------


## kik@

1.IVF-Vracene tri,dvije sedmostanicne i jedna cetverostanicna beta nula
2.IVF-Vracene blastociste medutim nakon dva dana sam prokrvarila
3.IVF-Vracene dvije,jedna cetverostanicna i jedna sedmostanicna beta =143

----------


## annabell

O da *Fjora*, smrzava   :Smile:   Samo blastice. Pričala sam danas sa biologicom  :D 
Ne znam kako je bilo prije, ali sad smrzavaju!
Jedino, važno je da imaju dovoljno "kvalitetne" embrije za to.

Javim se kad budem znala rezultat, da doprinesem ovoj statističkoj obradi. Nadam se, u pozitivnom smislu!
Pozdrav!

----------


## fjora

onda super, nisam to znala, držim ti fige

----------


## lila_mk

> rikikiki i meni je vraćen 6-stanični embrij, fragmentacija 10% na što je biologica rekla da je zanemariva, da tek iznad 50% nije dobro, i kaže u šali da baš i ne vole presavršene embrije   .
> 
> rikikiki jednake smo čekalice bete, ova tema je ujedno i moja



 a sta to zanci fragmentacija? jeli to neko izoblicenje embrije?meni nisu rekli nista oko toga ali budem pitala

----------


## rebeca

> O da *Fjora*, smrzava    Samo blastice. Pričala sam danas sa biologicom  :D 
> Ne znam kako je bilo prije, ali sad smrzavaju!
> Jedino, važno je da imaju dovoljno "kvalitetne" embrije za to.
> 
> Javim se kad budem znala rezultat, da doprinesem ovoj statističkoj obradi. Nadam se, u pozitivnom smislu!
> Pozdrav!


 A šta bude sa onim manje kvalitetnim?

----------


## lila_mk

koliko ja znam s one manje kvaliteta moze se isto napraviti transfer ( da ih ne bacaju) a ako su nepravilno podeljeni onda ..... nisto

----------


## lila_mk

a evo kako je bilo kod mene

1.IVF = 11 j.s., oplodeno 10 j.s. vraceno 5 j.s. ( 3 dobre kvaliteta  sedamstanicne , 2 prosecno ) , nisam ni izvadila betu , dosla je M.

----------


## rebeca

Ja bi da mi vrati sve, mislim te slabije razvijene. Ne želim da mi se išta baca, to sam rekla da je uvijet ua ići na Ivf. Ja sam previše osjetljiva u tom pogledu

----------


## wewa

> Ja bi da mi vrati sve, mislim te slabije razvijene. Ne želim da mi se išta baca, to sam rekla da je uvijet ua ići na Ivf. Ja sam previše osjetljiva u tom pogledu


to nije nikakav problem, biolozi ce napraviti onako kako zelis   :Heart:  
naravno, ako bude vise od 3 blastice, moguce je i smrzavanje  :Wink:

----------


## uporna

*rebeca* meni su vraćali po 5 smrzlića i od toga su bila 2 loša i mislim da tu nema problema da ti izađu u susret ako ti na tome inzistiraš.

Moja statistika trudnoća:
1. trudnoća iz 5.-tog AIH - spontani -blighted ovum
2. trudnoća iz 5.-tog IVF-a - vraćena 3 osmostanična 3. dan - spontani 7/8
3. trudnoća 2. FET (iz 5. IVF-a) - vraćeno 5 embrija od toga 1 rani stadij blastice, 2 dobra i 2 loša - spontani 6. tjedan

Hm sad tek vidim da mi broj 5 bio nekako uspješan ali djelomično. Bit će da je 6-ica moj sretan broj   :Wink:

----------


## rebeca

*wewa, uporna*,  :Love:  .
Može li mi netko malo razjasniti kako nastaju po danima osmostanični embriji, blastice,  sedamstanicne, cetverostanicna. To ništa ne kužim, ili me uputite gdje da pročitam o tome. I koji su najoptimalniji , ilki bar tako dr. kažu?

----------


## wewa

> *wewa, uporna*,  .
> Može li mi netko malo razjasniti kako nastaju po danima osmostanični embriji, blastice,  sedamstanicne, cetverostanicna. To ništa ne kužim, ili me uputite gdje da pročitam o tome. I koji su najoptimalniji , ilki bar tako dr. kažu?


Rebeca, pravilo je da je stadij od 8 stanica optimalan za 3. dan po oplodnji, dok je 5. dan za ocekivati da embrij dostigne stadij morule ili blastociste. ja sam u pripremi za ICSI iscitala gomilu naucnih clanaka i sazetaka istrazivackih radova, u koji se veli da 8-stanicni embrij vracen 3. dan ima najbolje sanse za implantaciju, i to u onim centrima/klinikama koje imaju vrhunske laboratorije. slicnu statistiku imaju i blastice vracene 3. dan.

sad veliko - medjutim - to bi bila statistika, a statistika je tesko primjenjima na pojedinacnim slucajevima, jer, kako kaze moj dragi dr, ne moze se biti 30, 50 ili 80% trudno. ili jesi ili nisi. na forumu imas cura - kao sto ovaj topic pokazuje - koje su uspjevale i sa 2 i 4 stanicnim embrijima, a i onih medju kojima sam i sama koje nisu (jos) uspjele unatoc izvrsnim blasticama.

moj ti je savjet dobar izbor klinike, dobar protokol i mnogo optimizma - uspjeh ce doci   :Kiss:

----------


## Tia

> a sta to zanci fragmentacija? jeli to neko izoblicenje embrije?meni nisu rekli nista oko toga ali budem pitala


ne znam ti odgovoriti što je to no meni su rekli što manja fragmentacija to bolje.
vidi ovdje

----------


## Vali

A kak se zove onaj stadij embrija koji nije blastica, ali je "skoro blastica"? Nekakva predblastica. Tak su meni jedanput rekli, takav mi je vraćen 5. dan. Nije morula.  :?

----------


## wewa

> lila_mk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  a sta to zanci fragmentacija? jeli to neko izoblicenje embrije?meni nisu rekli nista oko toga ali budem pitala
> 
> 
> ne znam ti odgovoriti što je to no meni su rekli što manja fragmentacija to bolje.
> vidi ovdje


Fragmentacija je zapravo nepravilna podjela celija embrija - kad se celijski sadrzaj ne podijeli pola-pola, vec nastanu dvije celije razlicite sadrzine. Manja fragmentacija embija znaci da je nastalo manje nejednakih celija, dok teska fragmentacija podrazumijeva da gotovo nema ujednacenosti u velicini celija embrija - to sam ja sebi tako objasnila.

----------


## wewa

Cure, ako zelite procitati vise o pojedinostima oplodnje i rasta embrija, preporucujem sljedeci link (dostupan i na stickanom topicu Linkovi na ovom nasem podforumu):
http://www.vms.hr/school/embrio.htm

----------


## rebeca

*wewa*, o draga moja ja ću to isprintati pa malo više puta pročitati, manje više sve je to poznato, ali treba znati malo baratati sa pojmovima.
Jesam li dobro shvatila, 3 dan od punkcije bude transfer, otprilike, ovisno što smo dobili, ili se varam?

----------


## marta26

cure, jedno pitanje, blisko temi, ne radi se o vracanju vec uzimanju, tj. zanima me *koji dc* je obicno punkcija js u stimuliranom ciklusu? znam da nema pravila al mislim si da stim lijekovima mogu to otprilike i oni izorganizirati  :Grin:

----------


## tiki_a

marta26 svaka od nas ti je priča za sebe, ali stvarno. Kad te dr. jednom usnimi, vrlo često ide po to šemi, ali i po tom pitanju se dogodi  :shock: . Ja sam punkciu u stimuliranom imala 12, 13 ili 14-ti dan što je kao malo ranije, a sada u prirodnom 10-ti dan.

----------


## marta26

tiki-a thx. inace imam ful redovitu m, pa mislim de mi biti oko 13,14 dana, a bumo vidli, to si ja pokusavam malo izracunati da vidim kad bi mi pao sam postupak.

----------


## rebeca

> rebeca prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *wewa, uporna*,  .
> Može li mi netko malo razjasniti kako nastaju po danima osmostanični embriji, blastice,  sedamstanicne, cetverostanicna. To ništa ne kužim, ili me uputite gdje da pročitam o tome. I koji su najoptimalniji , ilki bar tako dr. kažu?
> 
> 
> Rebeca, pravilo je da je stadij od 8 stanica optimalan za 3. dan po oplodnji, dok je 5. dan za ocekivati da embrij dostigne stadij morule ili blastociste. ja sam u pripremi za ICSI iscitala gomilu naucnih clanaka i sazetaka istrazivackih radova, u koji se veli da 8-stanicni embrij vracen 3. dan ima najbolje sanse za implantaciju, i to u onim centrima/klinikama koje imaju vrhunske laboratorije. slicnu statistiku imaju i blastice vracene 3. dan.
> 
> ...


Što se dogodi ako budemo čekali 5. dan  da embrij dostigne stadij morule ili blastociste, a on ne dosegne, jeli tada sve propalo? :?

----------


## wewa

> wewa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  rebeca prvotno napisa
> ...


postoji opasnost da se embriji jednostavno prestanu dijeliti, tj. prestanu s rastom - bilo zbog nepovoljnih genetskih obiljezja, bilo zbog nepovoljne sredine (posto se razvoj ne odvija in utero, vec in vitro).

zato se na blastice ide ako postoji dovoljan broj embrija, na IVF Poliklinici je to najmanje 5 embrija na 2. dpp, naravno prema misljenju biologa.

no, nije blastica garant trudnoce - do trudnoce zna doci i s dvostanicnim embrijima. najnovija istrazivanja pokazuju da je optimalan stadij za izvrsiti transfer 8 stanica na 2. dan po aspiraciji, u situaciji kada laboratorij ima adekvatne uslove za prepoznati embij optimalne kvalitete. zato se pri odabiru klinike biraju oni centri za koje se zna da uposljavaju dovoljan broj strucnjaka biologa (koji su znacajni najmanje koliko i ljekari koji odredjuju protokol, prate rast folikula i rade punkciju) i koji imaju uigran tim i neophodne uslove za pracenje razvoja embrija.

----------


## marija maša

Meni su vraćene 2 blastocise 5 dan ET je bio 24.06.08 a beta 0 .   
Izgleda da pravila nema end 11.7 mm sve savršeno  a razočarenje ogromno.

----------


## Kajoja

marija maša ista priča kod mene. bilo 13 jj, 8 oplodjeno, 2 blastice i nista za smrznuti. ali mozda je rijec samo o petrovoj.

----------


## marija maša

Ja sam u Viliju tamo sam došla na pregled i ostala kod njih dr.Radončić.Radila 2 ins.i sad IVF prvi put 10 js i 5 dobrih 2 bla.Jesi li ležala ili đirala ja samo par dana odležala.Rekla sam da ću sljedeći put sve prespavati.I kako se poslije osjećaš ja imam bolnu men.

----------


## Kajoja

ma ne boli me, sto mi je potpuno nov pojam jer me uvijek prije bolilo (5 AIH do sada a ovo je prvi IVF). dapace, iznenadila me sve u16. ja mislila da curi utric a ono m.
mirovala? ne bas. isla raditi nakog ET i dva dana vikenda plus jedan godisnjeg setuckala. imam 2godisnju curicu pa mirovanje kao kategorija ne dolazi u obzir. nakon toga 4 dana jedrila. mislim, nisam vukla konope, skakala u vodu, sve laganini bez dizanja i napora. i da sada mislim da sam mogla pametnije. ali prvi puta sam ostala trudna nakon prvog AIH??!! trcala i skakala.

----------


## Kajoja

e da, i nesto curi jos uvijek (11i dan!)

----------


## eram

eto mene ponovo sada za 3 ivf/icsi

et mi je bio u nedelju, 6/7/8, test trebam uradit 16/07 (ali sam to uradila veceras , 5ti dan nakon et i negativan; nisam mogla se uzdrzit kad sam citala toliko uspjesne storije u ovom forumu). do juce sam bila s velikom nadom  jer se stvarno osjecam nekako razlicito ovog puta. ali pocinjem da mislim da je to neka potsvjesna simulacija od velike zelje za bebu.

ponavlajm ovaj mi je 3 ivf/icsi i cijela situacija je bila nekako cudna i neorganizirana; u maju kad smo htjeli da pocinjemo, nismo mogli jer sam imala visok estrogen (euthyrox 1/2 x 1). pocela sam hormonalnom terapijom (merional/gonal/orgalutran) u junu nesigurna dal da produzim ili ne jer je muz morao na neku konf. i za punkciju nije moga biti prisutan[...] uzela sam njegovu sp, 2h u tasni dok se klinika otvorila (morao je ljetit 6 ujutro)...smrznuli su ga a i nije bio tako kvalitetan 45% prohodne/ samo 4% BRZE, forma za nigdje ali sam ja htjela da idem do kraja...
ja; 11 js prije punkcije, samo 5 js poslije i samo jedna olplodjena. odlucila na blastocistu, dr. poludio i jedva pristao. ali, za transfer, 5og dana nakon punkcije, blastocista je bila u savrsenoj formi. transfer uradjen i eto ja cekam za 16/07 pa da konacno znamo rezultate.

do dana transfera, nisam imala neku nadu ali kad su mi rekli da je ta jedina blastocista u super kondiciji nekako sam pocela se nadat.

simptomi: posto ja znam imati jako raznovidnu mengu sa i bez stimulacije, ja sam i nisam trudna. ipak, ovog puta nekako za nijansu se razlicito osjecam; imam stomacne bolove koje nisu tako jake, konstantno me boli polovina, imam apetita, cesce  idem u wc, sporadicni bodezi u stomaku i nisam (jos) imala onaj uobicajan tamno-kafeni iscjedak. 

nakon et, samo 2 dana sam ostala u kuci i ne u apsolutnoj horizontali  i onda na posao. danas sam skoro cijeli dan bila u dvizenju jer je bilo puno posla, pa na shoping i u kuci goste.

retro; ja zatvorene jajovode, mm astenoteratozoospermiju. vec 6 godine hocemo bebu  :Sad: 

umorna sam od sve ove situacije ali sam sa nadom. osjecam da sam ovog puta blize Realizacije nego sto sa bil prvih 2 puta. 


pozdrav svima

----------


## Kikica1

Eram - ne znam, ali da sam na tvom mjestu ja bi ipak pricekala jos malo pa ponovila test, ipak ti je tek 5.dan od et. Kod mene je bila slicna situacija, bolilo me kao da cu dobiti mengu svaki cas, znalo me probadati po noci po trbuhu ali sam mislila da je to od slabe probave, grudi mi se bile ispuhale...uglavnom, test sam odlucila sacuvati za neku drugu priliku i reda radi izvadila betu - moja mrvica je sada u 33.tjednu.

Zato se strpi jos koji dan i radije izvadi betu, ona ti je ipak preciznija. Sretno!

----------


## zisu

> eto mene ponovo sada za 3 ivf/icsi
> 
> et mi je bio u nedelju, 6/7/8, test trebam uradit 16/07 (ali sam to uradila veceras , 5ti dan nakon et i negativan....


Draga Eram pa 5-ti dan od ET ti test ni ne moze nista pokazati jos je prerano.
Dat cu ti svoj primjer jer sam oba puta ostala trudna (nije ostalo ali dobro to je sad neka druga prica) znaci nakon 1. ET vraćena blastica 5. dan kao i kod tebe, tek 10 dan od ET (ne racunajuci sam dan ET) test pokazao lagano primjetnu drugu crtu. 
2. ET vraćene 2 odlicne morule 4.dan - 9 dan od ET druga crta na testu jedva se primjeti cak sam mislila da umisljam. Ponavljala sam testove svaki dan do bete i pratila kako svaki dan postupno tamni druga crta. 14. dan od ET vadila sam betu jer jedino mi je ona sigurna sve ovo drugo sam uzimala s rezervom

~~~~~~~ da su ti tvoji simptomi svi odreda trudnicki

----------


## eram

zisu, Kikica1 i sve ostale  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## rebeca

1Ivf ,  6js, oplođene 4, vraćene 2. Dr. kaže da su 2 4-stanične i 2 2-stanične, i da je to odlično jer su stare jedva 2 dana, čak 1,5.
Kada nakon postupka i kako se ide po smrzliće, na koji , dan cikilusa i kako to izgleda?

----------


## eram

danas ujutro kad sam ustala bila sam bey iakkvih bolova i sva "ispuhana" - grudi nisu me boleli,stoamk ispuhan i nekako strasno relaksirana.

ali prije 2 sata vidjela sam da sam imala kafeni iscjedak sa nekim krvaviv tackicama (ne znam drugcije kako da sve to nazovem). sada ne znam sta da radim..dal da produzim za utricima ili ne - test je trebao biti na 16/07. mm kaze da moram produzit a ja mislim da je bezpotrebno jer kad sam ponov bila u wc, je bilo rozevih tragova.

strsno tuzna sam. imam potrebe od mame   :Crying or Very sad:  ali necu da je iznasekiram. mm je prekrasan ali ipak imam potrebu od nje...

(rebeca, oprosti. citala sam tvoja pitanja ali nema neki odovor. vjerujem da ce cure sa tim iskustvima se javit.)

al je tezak ovaj put!

----------


## tiki_a

eram ja ne bih nikako prestala s terapijom prije vađenja bete ako bi bilo tako rano. Nisam uvijek vadila betu, ali prestala sam s terapijom nakon više testova i to 13-ti dan. I meni su vratili blasticu peti dan, betu bih trebala vditi 17-tog, znači 12-ti dan od et-a. Danas mi je 8-mi dan od et i test na taj dan bi i u slučaju T najvjerojatnije pokazao minus. Smeđe sa crvenim se curama već javljalo i bile su trudne. Teško je nama čekalicama bete, potpuno te razumijem, ali nikako tako rano ne prekidaj s terapijom ako nisi dobila M. I kod mene je ovaj puta drugačije, nekako napuhnuta, pa kratkotrajne mučnine, ali ne kao pred M, danas sve nekako stalo i od danas više nisam optimistična. Ali tako je kod većine nas, čas smo u + fazi čas u -. Drži se i sretno!~~~~~

----------


## rebeca

> Kada nakon postupka i kako se ide po smrzliće, na koji , dan cikilusa i kako to izgleda?


Ako netko zna bila bi mu zahvalna, da znam koliko ću go iskoristiti?

----------


## vesnare

> Kada nakon postupka i kako se ide po smrzliće, na koji , dan cikilusa i kako to izgleda?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ako netko zna bila bi mu zahvalna, da znam koliko ću go iskoristiti?


Rebeca ne znam točno kako je na CITO mogu ti samo reći kako je na VV: prati se tvoj prirodni ciklus najčešće od 8-9. dc, svaki ili svaki drugi dan, te LH trakicama kada je ovulacija. Kada putem UZV i trakica potvrdi ovulaciju, onda ti doc kaže kada je transfer - ako ti je sada bio 2. dan od punkcije, onda će ti smrzliće vratiti 2. dan od ovulacije. Ali ne beri brigu - ti ćeš ovaj put ostati trudna  :Smile:

----------


## rebeca

*vesnare*, O tako je divno to čuti, ali čisto da se znam organizirati  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## eram

tiki_a hvala za post

ni ovog puta nista. definitivno. juce sam celo vrijeme imala mao krvi i danas sam zvala kliniku i su trazili da idem za da mi injektoraju progesterona - posla sam od inercije jer znala sam da to je to, da je menga vec pocela i nisu prosli ni 10 min. poslije i.m. inekcije i ja dobih naglo. eto sada imam moje 'normalne' bolove od menstr. i ne vidim svrhu da produzim sa utrogestanom nit da idem po betu u srijedu.

juce osjecala sam se ko da je kraj svijeta za mene i plakala konstantno danas sam puno bolje i ponovo sa nadom da mozda nekad i mi cemo imat nasu bebu  :? 

odlucili smo da god. dana ne preuzmamo nista za ivf ali mm hoce da ja uradim laparoskopiju (hsg sam uradila prije 2 godine i dr. je insistirao da ne uradim lpr zato sto ni spermiogram nije dobar re mm ima teratozoospermiju).  molim za savjete.

hvala za podrsku

----------


## rebeca

Jako mi je žao  :Love:  . To ne znači ako sad nije uspjelo da neće idući put, mora nekada i uspijeti, moramo doći i mi na red. Laparo. nije loše napraviti bez obzira na spermiogram, i ja sam je napravila. Moje osobno iskustvo kaže da je dobro uzeti pauzu, ali ne predugu, jer je drugačije kad ti se nešto događa, onda se i imaš nečemu nadati. Razgovaraj s mužem, i stvari će doći na svoje kad donesete nekakvu odluku  :Love:

----------


## Suzanaab

Cure molim vas za malu poduku jer sam još friška u ovoj temi.
Naime aspirajciju sam imala i od 11 folikula imam samo 5 JS od čega su se samo 4 oplodile. To mi  kao prvo zvuči nekako premalo?! Osim toga su mi rekli da će transfer biti 4. dan (jel prvi dan brojim kao dan aspiracije koja je bila u jutro a embriotransfer bi trebao biti 4. dan u jutro to je onda zapravoi 3 dan ili?). Vidim da svi spominjete 3. i 5. dan za ET. U kojoj fazi će biti onda moji embriji, koliko sam skužila to nije blastocita ili? Neugodno mi je zvati biologe jer sam već 2 puta zvala i to zaboravila pitat. Samo su mi nešto rekli da vraćaju 8 stanični i 5 stanični. Zar oni već nakon jednog dana znaju koliko stanica će imati 4. dan od apsiracije? Baš sam tudum i ništa ne kužim...sorry :?  :?

----------


## tiki_a

Suzanaab radi se o embrijima 3. dan (puna tri dana). Tada budu ako su dobri 8 stanični, može i do 10. Malo je lošije ako je 4, ali puno je cura uspjelo sa 4-st. Meni biolog kaže da su sigurni da će se dalje dijeliti ako nakon tri puna dana ima min. 5 stanica. Blastocista je dva dana starija i ima već puno stanica, stotinjak, pa se više ne broje.
Sretno~~~~~~

----------


## Suzanaab

Hvala tiki_a na odgovorima, jako cijenim svaki savjet i pomoć koju ovdje dobivam. Što bih ja bez interneta?! :shock:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Treći dan od punkcije transfer-2 embrija vraćena, 6 stanični i više od 8.stanični....sad ečamo 14 dana i betu!!!!

----------


## Suzanaab

Meni jučer vraćena 3 embrija (nakon puna 3 dana od punkcije tj. 4. dan) jedan je 7-stanični, jedan 6-stanični i jedan 5-stanični. Ovo mi je drugi icsi i opet nemam ni jedan 8-stanični??!! Izgeda da nismo od dobrog materijala. Osim toga mm ima užasno loš spermiogram OATZoospermija i ja imam hiperprolaktinemiju i soptting koji obićno krene već 14 dan ciklusa i zato bez obzira na icsi stalno uzimam te utriće i bromergon. Uglavnom mi se situacija čini prilićno obeshrabjuća.

----------


## thaia28

podižem malo topic
frendici mi je transfer 2. dan od punkcijem, pa je malo  :? 
znam da je najčešće ET tri odnosno pet dana nakon punkcije.. do koliko stanica embrio može razviti u dva dana?

----------


## tiki_a

thaia28, i ja sam jednom imala transfer 2-gi dan. Biologinja mi je objasnila da nema potrebe čekati jer se radi o jednom embriju iz prirodnog ciklusa. Taj embrij bio je čak 5 - staničan. Jednom mi je za dva dana bio dvostaničan. Naša draga mamica Maya ZG imala je transfer dobitnog embrija za dva dana, tada je bio dvostaničan, ali vidjelo se da se dalje dijeli. (Jel' tako Maya ZG   :Heart:  ?).

----------


## lberc

I ja sam zadnji put imala transfer nakon dva dana,nažalost neuspješan,isto mi se činilo nekako rano.

----------


## thaia28

*tiki_a, lberc* cure hvala na odgovorima   :Love:  
njoj se to isto čini rano, obzirom da je imala 3 oocite  :/ 
treba vjerovati da biolozi znaju šta i zašto nešto rade
kako sam malo prošvrljala po ovoj temi, vidim da su neki transefri na drugi dan od punkcije bili uspješni. držim figice da i njoj uspije   :Heart:

----------


## taMarelica

mislim da se ne trebate zabrinjavati ovim rano-kasno transferima. jer  svaka od varijanti daje trudnoce...  :D 

zenama koje imaju malo stanica, unatoc jakoj stimulaciji (kao meni), pametno je vratiti embrije sto prije jer je optimalno da budu u maternici, nego igdje drugdje. 

1. put, dobila 6 JS, 3. dan od ET vratili 2 embrija, bili su dvostanicni, jedan je bio jako dobar, a drugi dobar, ali nista. prokrvarila sam 9. dan od ET. taj dio, da nisam niti betu docekala, stvarno me sokirao.

2. put, dobila 4 JS,  2. dan vratili 3 embrija, bili su cetverostanicni, biologica je rekla da su svi fragmentirani i dala je 30-40% sanse da ce doci do T. uhvatila su se 2 embrijica, jedan se razvija i raste  :D , a drugi je stao  par tjedana nakon ET...

----------


## laky

mislila sam da sam ovdje odgovorila
5 dan 3 blastice
7 tjedan 2   :Heart:  kucaju 

za dalje javimo vam se   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

laky promaklo mi je da se vide   :Heart:   :Heart:  ČESTITAM  :D 

Mojoj frendici u petak vratili dva embrija nakon dva dana, oba 5-stanična. Obzirom da su meni samo jednom vratili embrij nakon dva dana i isto je bio 5-staničan nameće mi se pitanje - da nije možda razvoj krenuo prebrzo pa im je sigurnije vratiti ga?? Opet ću Mayu ZG spomenuti, njoj je biologica rekla da nije dobro ako se embrij nakon dva dana podijeli na više od 4 stanice? Meni nisu tako rekli, ali ipak pitam se...Zna li netko nešto više o ovome? 
...hm ...znači nakon tri dana takav bi već trebao imati 15-tak stanica, a to mi se ne čini dobro  :?

----------


## rikikiki

*Podižem temu jer je od početka godine već poprilično trudnica, a voljeli bi znati kakvi su embriji bili transferirani!
Ajde trudnice, dajte podatke*

----------


## tinaka

11.05. - punkcija, 12 oocita 
14.05. - vraćena dva 8-stanična embrija
26.05. - beta 152
 :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

*Z.M. 7. 2. 2009.

punkcija 20. 2. 2009. (13 dc)

transfer 23. 2. 2009.  (16 dc)*

klomifenski ciklus dobivene 2 zrele JS i jedna neupotrebljiva, obje zrele oplođene

3. dpo vraćen jedan osmostanični embrij( Lana:"kao iz knjige, baš kakav treba biti na taj dan) i jedan malo manje dobar, ali dobar

jedan se uhvatio sada smo 15+4   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivica_k

08.05. zm
18.05. aspiracija, 4 js
21.05. et (jedan 8-stanični, jedan 4-stanični embrij)
04.06. beta 84,2

----------


## dorica

ne znam koliko su stanišni bili ali mi je biologica rekla samo postotak

1.ICSI.- 4 embr. (2 FET)- kvaliteta jako dobra 1oo % -ß 0
2.ICSI - 11 js. 9 dobrih embr.(2 FET)-kvaliteta dobra 75 %- ß 0
3.ICSI - 15js. 11 embr.(3 FET)50 %- 1 FET ß 100˙spontani 2 i 3 FET ß 0
4.ICSI - 7 js. 2 embr.50%, 2 embr. 20% -vraćeno sve BINGO ß 500

----------


## zisu

1.IVF - ET 1 blastica 14 dpt beta 240 spontani 6. tj.
2.IVF/ICSI - ET 2 morule 14 dpt beta 257 spontani 9. tj.

5.IVF/ICSI 
ZM 17.02.2009.
punkcija 02.03. (14 dc)
ET 07.03. (19 dc) vracene 2 exp blastice ocijenjene kao odlicne i 14 dpt beta-1802
 :Saint:   :Saint:   bebe su s nama i sad smo 15+3

----------


## maca2

1. ICSI - 3. dan vraćena 3 embrija, po jedan od 8,6, i 4 stanice.
Biolog kaže da je ovaj od 8 st. vrlo perspektivan a ovaj od 6 st. dobar, 4.st. je lošiji ali ima nade i za njega  :/ 
Čekam betu 17.6.

----------


## mala2

1.icsi - 3js(dvije 8-stanični,jedan 6-stanični)-beta 0
2.icsi - 2js-nije došlo do ET
3.icsi - 6js(oplođeno 5,vratili 3) - beta 1529

----------


## ajvica

:Rolling Eyes:  Htjela bih pitati- ja idem na icsi jer imamo azoospermija/oligospermija- i sada mene pati - Dal za uspjeh više je do jajne stanice ili spermija''?

Što je bolje kavlitetnija jajna stanica ili spermij?
Čitala sam u jednom doktor. radu da za icsi je najbolje kao da jajna stanica kvalitetna bez obzira što se ovaj icsi postupak primjnjeuje zbog loših spermija...e sada ne znam ..više ništ..

Sutra mi punkcija i molim boga da sve bude u redu sa spermijima, nadam se da će ih biti vitalnih za postupak  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## mala2

> 1.icsi - 3js(dvije 8-stanični,jedan 6-stanični)-beta 0
> 2.icsi - 2js-nije došlo do ET
> 3.icsi - 6js(oplođeno 5,vratili 3) - beta 1529


danas sam bila na ultrazvuku i imamo dvije bebe!!!
svim curama sretno!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## maca2

Bravo mala2!
Želim ti mirnu trudnoću i 2 prekrasne bebe! :D   :Love:

----------


## Joss

mala 2   :Saint:   :Saint:  prekrasno

----------


## aenea

mala2, čestitam!  :D 
i voljela bi da mi tvoja štoperica donese i bar pola tvog uspjeha  :Grin:

----------


## maya1982

1.IVF - 9 js (6 oplođeno) - 2 vraćene - beta 14 dpt - 3.018 (duplići)

----------


## rozalija

Cure imam jedno malo pitanjce
U svom prvom ICSI dobila sam 13 JS od kojih je 12 bilo oplođeno. Prilikom transfera vraćena dva embrija (2 dan) jedan dvostanični a jedan četverostanični beta 0. Ostalih 10 zamrznutih, jedan FET vraćeno ih 3 drugi FET vraćena 3 obadva puta beta 0.
Kada sam bila u Mariboru na konzultacijama rekla sam doktoru da sam imal 12 embrija i da mi nisu išli na blastice a on je rekao da kod njih kada žena ima puno embrija da idu na blastice, pa sada sama sebi postavljam pitanje zašto kod mene bar se malo nisu potrudili da pokušaju dobiti bolji rezultat.(ipak je bila solidna brojčica oplođenih JS).

Interesira me kada i u kojim slučajevima idu na blastociste, ima li nekih posebnih pravila?

A tek moj prvi FET kada sam čula od doktora u M. da su vraćeni embriji koji se uopće nisu ni makli, nisu ni počeli da dijeli, došlo mi je da vrištim, bila sam   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   ko pas, pa ko koga tu vuče za nos.
Sada sam se smirila ali sam definitivno neke stvari otpepala daleko od sebe.

----------


## ana-

1.IVF VV-9js (7 oplođenih sve blastice) 2 blast. vračene-13 dpt ß 1222.4

----------


## klara

rozalija ne znam protumačiti što se događalo u tvom postupku. Samo sam shvatila da i broj koji se želi za transfer ima veze. Nas su zvali na transfer 3. dan i predložili vraćanje više zametaka (bilo ih je ukupno 4), a tek kad sam ja rekla da me je strah blizanačke trudnoće odlučili su pričekati, tako da smo na kraju imali 2 blastice. (jedna je zamrznuta).

Za tu priču još ne znam kraj, ali dobitna kombinacija za trudnoću sa Sunčicom su bila 3 embrija vraćena 3. dan, dva dosta dobre kvaliitete i jedan malo manje od toga.

----------


## Matovila

1. IVF - 10 js (9 oplodjeno), vracene dvije  :Heart:   :Heart:   u stadiju morule... cekam betu i javim rezultat...

----------


## rijecanka77

1. IMSI (ICSI), 9 js (oplođeno 8 js);  3 dan vraćena 2 embrija 8-stanična (1 zamrznuli);  14 dpt ß 823 (20 dpt ß 5394)   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

1. IVF, 20 js, 16 oplođenih (na nekima primijenjen ICSI), 5. dan vraćene 2 blastociste, 13. dpt ß = 1296, kasnije potvrđeno da su blizanci

----------


## ana-

> 1.IVF VV-9js (7 oplođenih sve blastice) 2 blast. vračene-13 dpt ß 1222.4


15 dpt ß 2460.7

--------------------------------
ja 83 endo,pcos
2007.op.endo.lpsc
mm 82 sve ok
1. ivf stim. vv-trudna
čekamo uzv 25.6.

----------


## dani39

1.IVF -8js-5 oplođenih-2 blas.vračene 6 dan

----------


## rikikiki

Prirodnjak, ICSI, jedna j.s., transfer treći dan 6-staničnog embrija - 14. dan od ET teta beta 250, a 16. dan od ET 728

----------


## dani39

> 1.IVF -8js-5 oplođenih-2 blas.vračene 6 dan


11.dpt ß  171,1

----------


## stellita

*rikikiki* ako mi je danas nesto bilo drago za pročitati a onda je to tvoj post o visini bete...draga čestitam!!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## kiara

1 IVF-nema aspiracije zbog hiperstimulacije
2 IVF-12js,8 ok,6 oplođeno,2uspjele do kraja i obje vraćene 5 dan od aspiracije,12 dana kasnije beta 357

----------


## rozalija

Stimulirani ICSI, vraćene dvije dobre blastice, 13 dpt beta=201,51 15dpt beta=709,1

----------


## andreja

stimulirani ICSI,dvije blatociste su mi vraćene,12 dan ET-a beta 457.

----------


## Strike

Stimulirani ICSI, vraćene 2 blastociste, 13.dan ET-a beta 2.101 = TROJKE

----------


## vesnare

> Stimulirani ICSI, vraćene 2 blastociste, 13.dan ET-a beta 2.101 = TROJKE


to znači da imaš jedne jednojajčane blizance i plus jedno?!
WOW ti si mislim velika iznimka. O ovome sam gledala neki dan dokumentarac national geographica o blizancima.
U svakom slučaju skačem tri put za trojkice i puno sreće, te da izdržite do kraja u jednom komadu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## valentine

Stimulirani, VV, 16 js - sve oplođene, od njih 16 bilo je 6 odličnih (ne znam koliko staničnih).
U prvom ET vraćene 2 odlične blastice, ostatak zamrznut u dvije tube (9+5), beta 13. dan 86 pa 162 pa 9 pa na kraju 0 - biokemijska.

1 FET vraćene 3 blastice (dvije odlične, jedna tak-tak), beta 13. dan 2162 - jedna curkica

2 FET vraćene 3 blastice (dvije odlične, jedna tak-tak), beta 14. dan 486 - još ne znam jel curkica ili dečkić

----------


## Strike

> to znači da imaš jedne jednojajčane blizance i plus jedno?!
> WOW ti si mislim velika iznimka. O ovome sam gledala neki dan dokumentarac national geographica o blizancima.
> U svakom slučaju skačem tri put za trojkice i puno sreće, te da izdržite do kraja u jednom komadu



Da,*Vesnare*-čekamo jednojajčane curke i dečka! Kombinacija za poželjet! Samo da izguramo do kraja!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sanči

Cure drage, meni se iz svega pročitanoga, a i iz mog iskustva čini da kada te hoće, onda hoće, a kada te neće onda neće...

Npr, ja sam imala 3 folikula, 3 jajne stanice, sve 3 su se divno oplodile i 3 dan su imale po 8 stanica. Dr je bio oduševljen kako je sve bilo nestvarno uspješno. Sve su vraćene i jedna se je uhvatila malo jače, a jedna malo slabije. Na 8 tjedan - kiretaža.

Jedna draga žena koja je bila sa mnom u postupku imala je na 3 dan 3 vraćene, od kojih jedna s JEDNOM, a dvije sa DVIJE stanice.  :Shock:  Sada sretno nosi dvojke... 

Eto samo da vas utješim da se ne opterećeujete s brojem stanica, znam da je to jako teško jer sam i sama stalno gledala u sliku i divila im se, ali treba pokušati vjerovati da će sve biti kako treba, uživati u pomisli da su se uopće spojili i da za njih postoji šansa...

Rijetko se javljam, pa čestitam svim novim trudnicama  :Very Happy:

----------


## vesnare

Strike :Zaljubljen: 
kominacija snova. Želim vam da izdržite što duže.

----------


## Joss

1. stimulirani IVF vraćeno 5 dan 1 blastica, 1 osmostanični, 1 četverostanični= biokemijska
2. prirodni IVF vraćen 3 dan 1 osmostanični= 14 dpt beta 1504

----------


## fatamorgana

> Da,*Vesnare*-čekamo jednojajčane curke i dečka! Kombinacija za poželjet! Samo da izguramo do kraja!


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  Mogu misliti kako se divno osjećaš. Iz sveg srca vibram da izneseš do kraja tu predivnu trudnoći i da dobiješ tri zdrave bebice. Ti živiš ispunjenje snova svih nas. Naprosto ti se divim. Ja sam čekalica bete 22.03. i nadam se da ću biti sretna barem 33,33% kao ti  :Heart:

----------


## acitam

Kod mene vraćena 2 dvostanična embrija 3 dan i postajem svjesna da su šanse zbilja nikakve... Baš sam tužna... Iako iz svake situacije pokušavam izvući ono najbolje, ponekad je ipak bolje biti realan i što ranije se pripreminti na još jedan neuspjeh.

----------


## TrudyC

Ajde nemoj se bedirati...znam ja bar jednu trudnicu koja je s dvostaničnim ostala trudna! :Yes: 
Također sam čula jednu predivnu priču o blizancima iz dvostaničnih - s VV-a

----------


## alma_itd

Meni su punkcijom izvadili 12 stanica.Od toga se oplodilo 10.Od tih 10 nakon 3 dana imali su jednu sa 8 celija,6 sa 6 celija i 3 su bile sa manje celija,pa na njih nisu ni racunali.Meni su vratili taj jedan od 8 celija a za ostale su rekli da ce ih posmatrati jos par dana i onda najbolje zalediti.Sto se tice tog jednog embriona od 8 celija,mislim da se nije ''zakacio'' jer imam krvarenje vec 3 dana,a sutra idem na ''betu''.Ne nadam se previse,samo me zanima sta je bilo sa tih 6 embriona i koliko su zaledili,sutra cemo valjda i to saznati.

----------


## Cannisa

1.stimulirani ICSI ,punktirane 3 j. stanice, sve 3 oplođene i vraćene 5-ti dan - beta negativna

----------


## n&a

3 postupak, kombinacija klomifen i gonal
5 velikih folikula, 2 j.s.
vraćen 1 embrij 3 dan
beta 03.05.
za sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## osijek

Ja sam mislila da sam već napisala, ali izgleda da nisam pa evo:
aspirirane 4 js, od toga 3 zrele
3 js oplođene sve se lijepo razvijale
transfer 3 dan
2 osmostanična i 1 šestostanični zametak
18 dpt beta veća od 5000
primila se sva tri, čekamo trojkice

( nažalost sve završilo loše - vidi potpis )

----------


## Blekonja

evo i mene 2 IVF/ICSI femara+nešto menopura
neloše krenulo što se br. folikula tiče, na kraju ostao samo jedan 
1 js = ocjenjena kao odlična vraćena 3 dan
čekamo betu 27.4.  :Cekam:

----------


## CERES

Prvi stimulirani postupak Ljubljana/Postojna (suprfac spray  od 21. dc +20 ampula puregona), dr.REŠ kaže da je to blaga stimulacija,  dobili 3 j.s. ICSI -jem se oplodila samo jedna. Drugi dan vraćen pravilan četverostanični embrij- beta negativna.

----------


## gargamelica

U sadasnjem postupku dobivene 4 stanice DVI zrele i jedna se oplodila.
Vraćena 3dan ocjenjena kao dobra peterostanicna ??? Mislila sam da se dijele parno ?
Čekamo betu oko 4.05 
U prijasnjim postupcima vraceno je drugi dan i nemamo inf o kvaliteti tj koliko stanicni :Sad:

----------


## diana

Dobiveno 12 stanica; 3 prazne, 3 oplodjene al samo 2 uspjele, i 6 zamrznuti.
Treci dan vracene 2 osamostanicne, cekamo betu oko 07.05

----------


## Marnie

1. stimulirani Maribor - 28 Menopura (od 3. dc) i 1 ampula Cetrotide 3 mg (na 6. dc) - 2 js, od toga 1 nezrela - 1 4stanični embrij transferiran 3. dan

----------


## acitam

Marnie, zar je tvoja stimulacija trajala samo 7-8 dana sa Menopurima? Ja sam bila na dugom protokulu i dr je rekao da sljedeći puta idemo na kratki (kao tvoj pretpostavljam) pa me zanima zašto je tebe odmah stavio na taj kratki protokol?

----------


## a72

I ja sam odmah u prvom IVF/ICSI postupku bila na kratkom protokolu (mislim da je bilo 17 ampula gonala+4 cetrotide+pregnil 5000) od 1.dana stimulacije do ET je proslo 18 dana.  Dobili 17 js, 15 oplodjenih i do 4.dana sve bile odlicne, ET je bio 6. dan, i imali smo 5 blastica -vracene 2,ostalo zamrznuto.  Rezultat u potpisu, i samo da dodam da imam punih 37 god.
Ranije sa klomifenom ,u ciljanim sam dobivala najvise 2 folikula, a ova gore pomenuta kombnacija je bila dobitna za mene i dr je rekao da sam reagovala kao da sam 15 god mladja, imali smo srece da odmah krenemo sa pogodjenim protokolom, bez lutanja... (postupak u klinici "LIFE"  PG, C.Gora)

----------


## Marnie

Kad sam ja bila na 1. dogovoru s njim prije više od godine i pol najprije su me, recimo to tako, "odbili" od bilo kakvog postupka, jer mi je FSH bio čak 45 (malo je i moja krivica, jer nisam inzistirala na postupku, više me je zanimalo drugo mišljenje, jer je dr. L s VV govorio da nisam kandidat za stimulirane postupke). U stvari dr. V je rekao da vadim svaki mjesec FSH i kada se smanji da se javim i da oni rade samo duge protokole. Onda sam u međuvremenu kod nas vadila AMH koji je pokazao da rezerva nije iscprljena i FSH mi se nešto smanjio, pa sam ih ponovo kontaktirala u siječnju ove godine i rekli su da mogu odmah u postupak i uopće nije bilo spominjanja o dugom protokolu već je dr. V odmah predložio stimulaciju od 3. dc i supresiju kasnije kada se folikuli malo razviju, rekao je da kod mene nema smisla dugi protokol, jer ako previše "umirimo" prirodan rad jajnika da bi se moglo dogoditi da ništa ne dobijemo. 
Pretpostavljam da su malo promjenili način rada s pacijenticama koje imaju smanjenu rezervu, jer prije su šibali samo duge protokole, a sada i nije tako. Evo i Mali Mimi će imati isti postupak kao i ja.

----------


## acitam

Bože dragi koliko čovjek može biti izgubljen o svemu ovome! Sebe krivim što nisam ranije o tome proučavala detalje, prije ovog postupka u Mb, možda bi i mene stavio odmah na kratki protokol da sam mu ukazala na to. A nije mi jasno kako i sam dr nije malo pažljivije proučio moju povijest bolesti, jer ipak iza sebe imam 11 neuspješnih ET, a ni sama ne znam koliko još postupaka u kojima ili nije bilo stanice, ili se nisu oplodile, ili su pukli folikuli ranije... Na prvom uzv (3dc) sam imala 4-5 antralnih folikula na jednom jajniku, i 2-3 na drugom i tada je rekao da je to "dobro", a ja tek kasnije malo proučavala o tome i shvatila da i to i nije tako dobro. Zato me i ne čude samo 2 stanice nakon 50 menopura i 29 decapeptila. Marnie, misliš li da bi mi ipak kraki protokol donio bolje rezultate? Ja nekako vjerujem u to.

----------


## taca70

Acitam, ovaj broj antralnih je sasvim dobar za tvoju dg i s tim se puno moze napraviti.Moje misljenje je da je kratki protokol ipak bolja opcija kod dg smanjena plodnost i kod starijih.Meni je dr.V rekao da nije nacisto za koji protokol da se odluci jer sa kratkim dobijemo isti br js kao s dugim ali uz puno manje ampula.Medutim, ipak se odlucio za dugi sto me bas nije usrecilo.Iduci put cu traziti kratki.
A moji dosadasnji IVF-ovi su bili:
1. dugi, 36 M+G, 2js, 1 zam. 3dan, beta 141, biokem.
1. kratki, 39 M, 6js, 3 zam. 3.dan, beta 16, biokem.
3. kratki, 24 M+G, 7js, 3zam. 3dan, beta 0
4. dugi, 48 M+G, 8js, 2 rane blastice 5.dan, beta ; FET 2 morule, beta 0
5. dugi, 48 M, 6js, 2 zam (8st+10st) 3.dan, beta  0

----------


## Marnie

acitam, ne znam što bi ti rekla. Evo ja sam bila u kratkom i bila su samo 2 folikula s 2 js od kojih je 1 bila nezrela i embrij mi je sa samo 4 stanice na 3. dp, tako da kad pogledaš to je jadan rezultat...Nisam se nadala nekom velikom broju js, ali sam mislila da će biti bar bolje kvalitete od te stimulacije, ali niti to  :Sad: . No neću biti negativna i nadati se ću se da će taj embrijić ipak uspjeti.

----------


## Marnie

Ipak, ovo je 1. prava stimulacija koju sam ikad primila (ne računam onu jednu kod nas, jer je bila pre blaga za moju dg zbog zakona), pa se nadam da će dr. za iduću bolje pogoditi. Ako je to uopće i moguće da moje tjelo da malo više od ovoga što sam sad dobila...

----------


## Francesca

Bila sam u Ljubljani u kratkom postupku, primila 8 Dipherelina i 8 x 100 Puragona, imam 35 godina
Rezultat hiperstimulirani jajnici i 19 folikula od kojih se uspješno oplodila samo jedna i vraćena mi je blastica
Test radim u četvrtak i živčana sam ko pas
Nisam očekivala tako malu kvalitetu js, računala sam da će nam ostati bar 2 embrića za slijedeći pokušaj a ovako opet sve ispočetka

----------


## bugaboo

Imam veliku dilemu, jako se bojim trudnoce s trojkama zbog svih rizika koje nosi i za mamu i za bebe, ali s druge strane citam da su mnogim curama vracena 3 embrija od kada je novi zakon na snazi pa su se rijetko kome primila sva 3. U prvom IVF-u sam trazila da mi vrate samo 2, od kojih se niti jedan nije primio, beta negativna. Sad cu uskoro na 2. IVF pa ne znam da li da kazem biologici da mi oplode samo 2 js (od kojih se mozda niti 1 ne razvije) ili da riskiram i neka budu 3 js pa nosim rizik trojki. 

Ljuta sam na naseg "dragog" ministra sto nas je stavio u takvu situaciju da moramo prolaziti kroz hormonsku stimulaciju i birati koje 3 ili manje js treba oploditi te prolaziti kroz vise postupaka da bismo na kraju dosli do nasih bebaca.

----------


## n&a

> Imam veliku dilemu, jako se bojim trudnoce s trojkama zbog svih rizika koje nosi i za mamu i za bebe, ali s druge strane citam da su mnogim curama vracena 3 embrija od kada je novi zakon na snazi pa su se rijetko kome primila sva 3. U prvom IVF-u sam trazila da mi vrate samo 2, od kojih se niti jedan nije primio, beta negativna. Sad cu uskoro na 2. IVF pa ne znam da li da kazem biologici da mi oplode samo 2 js (od kojih se mozda niti 1 ne razvije) ili da riskiram i neka budu 3 js pa nosim rizik trojki. 
> 
> Ljuta sam na naseg "dragog" ministra sto nas je stavio u takvu situaciju da moramo prolaziti kroz hormonsku stimulaciju i birati koje 3 ili manje js treba oploditi te prolaziti kroz vise postupaka da bismo na kraju dosli do nasih bebaca.


bugaboo istu dilemu i ja imam. mm-a to uoće ne muči,ne želi si smanjiti šanse, al ipak mi smo te koje moramo iznjeti trudnoću i naše je tijelo u pitanju. do sada smo bili 2 puta nakon novog zakona i nikad nismo došli do tog odabira jer smo imali 1 i 2 j.s.
mislim da se to definitivno treba odlučiti prije oplodnje,jer ja sam doživjela da su cure koje su imale 3 rekle da neće sve 3 i onda se embrij baca. možda sam ja luda ali meni je to prestrašno i eto što nam je donio novi zakon, da ono što su smatrali životom da zakon dozvoljava bacanje  :Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mare157

*bugaboo* ja isto nisam imala taj problem. Ja i mm smo bili jednom i dobila sam 2js, obje su se oplodile i vraćena su mi 2 osmostanična embrija treći dan što mi je biologica rekla da je super. Sad idemo ponovo i imam istu dilemu kao ti. Sve se potajno nadam da ću imati samo 2js i da će se obje oploditi i da ću vratiti 2 embrija.
Stvarno neznam. Mene ti je doc.nagovarala da vratim samo jednu, jedva sam se izborila za obje.
A imam susjedu kojoj su u 10mjesecu vraćena dva i samo jedan se ulovio. Za mjesec i po treba roditi. To joj je bio 4.pokusaj,svaki put su joj vračali 2 embrija. Nema pravila.
Slušala sam jednog doc na tv koji je rekao da žena treba reći nakon punkcije koliko želi da joj se vrati embrija i onda oni toliko oplode tako da nemaš dilemuu koliko ćeš ih vratiti. Samo tu se javlja pitanje šta ako se ne oplodi nijedna stanica od odabrane dvije???
Milion pitanja bez odgovora...

----------


## mravak

Drage moje i ja imam tu dilemu... već unaprijed razbijam glavu... ja se razmišljam između 2 ili 3 embrija... bila bi me frka s trojkama iz istih razloga kao i tebe [B][bugaboo/B]
.....a s druge strane mislim se ako bi bili blizanci ne bi trebala opet prolazit muku s ovom  MPO..... jer bi željela imati više od jednog djeteta
.... a s  treće strane skoro svaki dan kada se vraćam s posla vdim sretnu mamu i još sretnije 3 bebice kako se šetaju ... znam da su dobiveni iz MPO i da su zahtjevali da im se vrate sva 3 zametka... sada će imati skoro 3 god. i mama  ne može izaći s njima na kraj uvijek jedna od nona mora biti pri ruci ... kako slatko  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
....a gledajući s četvrte stane... možda uopće neću biti u mogućnosti birati... možda bude sam jedan embriji... ili ne daj bože nijedan ...

----------


## mravak

Drage moje i ja imam tu dilemu... već unaprijed razbijam glavu... ja se razmišljam između 2 ili 3 embrija... bila bi me frka s trojkama iz istih razloga kao i tebe [B][bugaboo/B]
.....a s druge strane mislim se ako bi bili blizanci ne bi trebala opet prolazit muku s ovom  MPO..... jer bi željela imati više od jednog djeteta
.... a s  treće strane skoro svaki dan kada se vraćam s posla vdim sretnu mamu i još sretnije 3 bebice kako se šetaju ... znam da su dobiveni iz MPO i da su zahtjevali da im se vrate sva 3 zametka... sada će imati skoro 3 god. i mama  ne može izaći s njima na kraj uvijek jedna od nona mora biti pri ruci ... kako slatko  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
....a gledajući s četvrte stane... možda uopće neću biti u mogućnosti birati... možda bude sam jedan embriji... ili ne daj bože nijedan ...

----------


## bugaboo

Ja ne bih imala nista protiv blizanaca jer bih isto htjela 2 djece, a ako budemo imali snage i volje mozda i troje, ali ne sve odjednom. Frendica mi ima blizance iz MPO i ima pune ruke posla, ali ne bojim se ja posla oko bebaca vec me strah za svoje zdravlje i za potencijalne bebace iz trudnoce s trojkama. Jedna forumasica koja je bila trudna s trojkama je sva 3 izgubila kad je vec presla 20 tjedana, divim joj se zbog hrabrosti i snage koju ima da sve to prebrodi.

----------


## leeloo77

meni danas vraćena 2 embrija 4. dan od punkcije (dr rekla da su u stanju morule). embriolog je bio za to da se vrate 3 ali smo dr i ja ipak odlučili 2. bilo bi me strah da se ne prime sve 3-ipak su to dosta rizičnije trudnoće

----------


## Šiškica

Prošli tjedan sam prolazila traumu odluke oploditi 2 ili 3 js..

Negdje oko Božića sam u shoping centu vidjela ženu s kolicima za trojčeke i tri bebice od kojih 6 mj. MM i ja smo se sledili pri samoj pomisli  da bi se nama moglo dogoditi isto. Nisu problem djeca, obožavam ih i mogli bi trojčeki doći u obzir da imam bolje uvjete.. MM radi po cijele dane , njegovi roditelji su stari ljudi, a moji daleko - tko bi mi pomogao, ne mogu si zamisliti šetnju s tim autobusom..al nije samo to nego pročitaš priču prijevremenom porodu malih anđelica iz Osijeka.. tako da smo mozgali i mozgali što napraviti kao dođe dan D..
U utorak je bila punkcija, dobili 4 js.. Nakon konzultacija s dr.A sam potpisala oploditi 2 js.. 
u četvrtak je bio transver jednog embrija..   (i sad ti budi pametan..jesam li dobro napravila??   vrijeme će pokazati!!!)
Biologica se nije pojavila da mi objasni ni koliko  ima stanica ni kolike su mu šanse, s tim sam jako razočarana..
Ove preostale 2 sirote js su vjerojatno bačene.

----------


## TrudyC

Meni su na VV-u vraćene 3. dan 2 dvostanična embrija kojima je biologica davala šanse 40%...ostala sam trudna s 1 ali nažalost završilo spontanim

----------


## hello kitty

meni su u stimuliranom postupku bole 3 blastociste,biologica me zvala na razgovor, i stalno mi je govorila da ću imat trojke,  da odlučim,vratili sve 3 i šipak, ali se bar ne kajem da sam bacila potencijalno dijete.sve 3 savršene i imale jednake šanse,mrzim biologicu jer mi je napunila glavu. Sad su mi vratili 2 dan., i kako da uopće nešto očekujem kad nije onda bilo ništa, a nitko mi nije rekao ni riječi,ću vući vagon nego u ruci držati šalicu kave umjesto djeteeta.

----------


## osijek

*Šiškica* mislim da si na mene mislila. Ja sam u novom postupku i iako bih više nego išta na svijetu voljela imati trojkice jer sam se jako navikla na tu pomisao ipak sam odlučila da je rizik prevelik i mogučnost da opet ostanem bez ijedne bebice, a sa tri grobića prevelika, tako da mi smo odlučili ići na max. 2 zametka pa kud puklo! Mislim da je puno teže gledati slike moje tri curice kojih više nema nego se nosti sa teretom bačenog zametka.
To je moje mišljenje, svako zna što je najbolje za njega, valjda!

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo da  se i ja ukljucim u razgovor......mene  ceka isto ubrzo...koliko   vratiti  embrija?.....1-2-3  ?.....jos uvijek se nisam odlucila    ali razmisljam o tome  ....bojim se   sa  brojem  3....a  isto    sta ako    uzmem   2  i ne primi se   gristi  ce me  savjest  sto ne uze  3.....grozna situacija.....
znaci  poslije     punkcije  dr. pita  koliko  zelim da  se  oplodi?    koliko  kazemo toliko moraju vratiti  ?  

citala sam vas  i nije mi jasno   ti  4-stanicni     8-stanicni......ali sam skuzila da  je ipak najbolje  da  su  8-stanicni   jel tako?   
po novom zakonu   se ne smiju  zamrzavati  zametci ,  pa kako onda  dr.  smiju ici na blastice  ako imaju  samo 2- 3  embrija?    a  pisale ste  da idu ako  imaju vise  embrija    a ako imaju  manje onda  vracaju  3 dan   ....jesam dobro  skuzila.....onda   bolje  3 dan....jos ako su samo 2  zametka  .....

----------


## tiki_a

crvenkapica77, najbolje je 8-stan. treći dan i bez ili s minimalno fragmentacije. To onako laički. Jer biolog mi je jednom rekao da je zapravo najvažnije kako se nakon oplodnje, znači drugi dan, oplođena js počinje dijeliti, da im je to važnije. Ranije ako bi cura imala do 3 zametka nije se isplatilo ići na blastice da se ne bi riskiralo, jer i lab. uvjeti ponekad mogu ne biti dobri za zametak, ali ima klinika koje su i ranije uglavnom išle na blastice, a sada će se s tri zametka vjerojatno češće odlučivati na blastice ako je mlada osoba u pitanju jer da se vidi koji će zametak preživjeti do petog dana. Ja sam jednom u čistom prirodnjaku htjela vidjeti da li će zametak doći do blastice, to smo isprobali, peti dan sam imala blasticu i dr. je rekao da kad vraćaju tako lijepe dvije blastice, ali mlađoj ženi, da su gotovo sigurni u uspjeh. SRETNO!

----------


## osijek

Ja sam baš u postupku i isto sam se borila sa tim što ću reći koliko da oplode....uglavnom nitko mene nije pitao koliko js da oplode niti koliko ja pristajem da mi vrate. Sutra je transfer 5. dan pa čemo vidjeti koliko će ih zapravo biti. Uglavnom to čak i nije loše jer žena koja je bila samnom na aspiraciji je imala 3. dan transfer i imala je tri zametka, tražila je da joj vrate 2 i tako su joj i napravili. Tako da mislim da se ne treba previše zamarati sa brojkama prije samog transfera, mislim da biolozi znaju što rade i kako i mislim da rade u našu korist!

----------


## Jim

Ja sam imala 23 js sa jednog jajnika, oplodile se sve 3 pa su mi rekli da žele čekati 5 dan s obzirom da dobro napreduju. 
5dpp vraćene 2 blastice iako sam ja tražila 3. Treću nitko nije spomenuo, da li se nije razvila ili nisu htjeli vratiti 3 kako ne bi došlo do rizične trudnoće (trojke) ne znam,a bila sam izgubljena da bi išta pitala. 
Sada čekamo da li će se bar jedna od ove dvije primiti .

----------


## crvenkapica77

kako ovo samo zvuci  :  21 js  = oplođene samo 3...18 js  ????...dobro necemo o tome  to je milinovicevo maslo   na sto sam grrrrrrrrrrrrr
onda mi nije jasno  cemu   jaca stimulacija, cemu  puno folikula , cemu  puno js ,  kad   biolozi ne  mogu  znati  koja je najbolja, kad  najvise   3   oploditi ? 
na osnovu cega   biolog   izabere   3 js od njih  21?   a valjda   sam ja  previse  osjetljiva  kako mi se  priblizilo  pa  ludimmmmmm

----------


## Marnie

> kako ovo samo zvuci  :  21 js  = oplođene samo 3...18 js  ????...dobro necemo o tome  to je milinovicevo maslo   na sto sam grrrrrrrrrrrrr
> onda mi nije jasno  cemu   jaca stimulacija, cemu  puno folikula , cemu  puno js ,  kad   biolozi ne  mogu  znati  koja je najbolja, kad  najvise   3   oploditi ? 
> na osnovu cega   biolog   izabere   3 js od njih  21?   a valjda   sam ja  previse  osjetljiva  kako mi se  priblizilo  pa  ludimmmmmm


crvenkapica77 na žalost biolog uzima 3 zrele js od 21 na način eci-peci-pec.
A to što se pitaš čemu jača stimulacija i puno folikula, odn. js to je još jedna umotvorina našeg ministra i određenog dr. Š koji od MPO klinika inzistiraju na većem zamrzavanju jajnih stanica kako bi dokazali kako je to uspješna metoda!?!?! I zato ne smijemo govoriti "dobor nećemo o tome to je milinovićevo maslo" već moramo što glasnije govoriti o tome, jer će tek sada klinike raditi eksperimentiranje sa svima nama!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

marnie..... mislila sam  na to  da ne pisem  ovdje o tome  , na ovoj temi ,  bit ce  off topic......jako sam ljuta  na milinovica, zadavila bi ga golim rukama.....
jadna jim  toliko se napatila  i oni zaledili js....zele   eksperimentirati    na nama...

----------


## Marnie

ja bih Milinovića najrađe zaposlila u nekoj MPO klinici npr. u Češkoj pa da si čupa kosu od muke kako se zamrzavaju embrići  :Laughing:

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Laughing:  :Laughing: .....a ja bi na njega roj pcela  poslala   pa da vidi  sta znaci bockanje  :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

e cure moje    jucer sam imala punkciju.....12dc    7folikula    5 js     3 oplođene   u cetvrtak   transfer.....e sad koji je to dan?   ....kako to racunate.....u ponedeljak punkcija u  cetvrtak   transfer....   i kako se sazna kako se dijele??

----------


## frka

to je 3. dan... za dijeljenje ti biolog treba reci...

sretno!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala    ti......a zvala sam biologicu  nista ne kaze.... a znat cu u cetvrtak   ili  jel vi zovete   opet  ili ne?

----------


## bugaboo

Crvenkapice tek u cetvrtak kod transfera ce ti biologica reci koliko su stanicni.

----------


## Belkica

Imam jedno pitanje i molim za pomoć.
U ponedjeljak bila punkcija, u četvrtak vraćena 2 zametka (cc,cc) da li netko zna što znači navedena oznaka?

----------


## crvenkapica77

belkica  da nisi  bila na SD  ?   
ja sam imala u cetvrtak  transfer....vracena  3 embrija 8 stanicna-  3 dan    
meni pise  mirovanje  c/ c       sta to znaci?

----------


## Denny

c/c je valjda bolovanje.

----------


## Belkica

cc bi trebala biti oznaka za kvalitetu zametka odnosno embrija ali ne znam kakvi su, bolovanje tj mirovanje je posebna preporuka, koju oznaku stave ako je zametak veći od 8st?

----------


## tuzna

cure,pls,kako vam se cini petostanicni drugi dan od punkcije?to je ok?imali smo nazalost ,greskom mog dr.,samo 1js....

----------


## Aurora*

> cure,pls,kako vam se cini petostanicni drugi dan od punkcije?to je ok?imali smo nazalost ,greskom mog dr.,samo 1js....


Zao mi je sto zbog greske nije bila koja JS vise, ali 5-stanicni embrij 2. dan mislim da zvuci jako dobro (jer 3. dan obicno budu 6-8 stanicni) i zelim ti svu srecu da se bas taj primi i ostene s vama.  :Yes: 

PS Gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## tuzna

u ceskoj
ali,greska mog dr.-a u BiH je bila,ocito ja sporo reagujem,mada imam PCOS i logicnije bi bilo da sam sklona hs-u i da burno reagujem.mada,,ja uvijek imam folikula dovoljno, i sad sam, smao na jednom jajnuku dr mije pred polazak izbrojao bar 9 folikula sto se moglo vdijeti na zaledenoj slici jajnika,al nije dobro ocijenio koliki su folikuli i kad treba stop.
prerano je bila stop,pa je smao jedan folikul bio 20mm i samo 1 js,koja je eto danas petostanicna.malo sam zbunjena,jer nikad nisam o tome razmisljala ,koliko ima stanica koji dan,doduse ,prosli put mi o tome nisu ni pricali.
osim toga,pocinje me kopkati je li moguce da na menopur bolje reagiram,tj brze mi sazrijevaju folikuli?

----------


## mravak

Meni su oplodili 3 jj, sve 3 su se super razvijali i bilolog je odlučio da idemo na blasticide... 5 dan su mi vraćene 2 blasticide, treća mrvice se prestala razvijati... sada čekamo betu...

----------


## sandric

Ja imam zakazan transfer 3.dan od punkcije, imala sam 5 js a u cetvrtak cu imati razgovor ujutro sa biologom pa tek onda ce mi reci da li ostaje transfer 3.dan ili ne. Ajde cure ako mozete napisite mi kakva je razlika izmedju embrija vracenih 3. ili 5.dan ? Susjedka do mene u smjestaju je zakazana 5-ti dan na blastice a imala je 23 js a ja sam sa 5 js zakazana za 3.dan. Po njenoj prici ona je u prednosti i ima vece sanse a ja se osjecam tako glupo zbog tog mog statusa koji ne znam ni sta znaci. Ljubim vas....

----------


## rozalija

Sandric kod tvoje susjede su isli na blastice iz razloga što je u Mb praksa ako imaš preko 5 js pokušavaju sa blasticama a ako ih je 5 i manje onda se transfer zakuzuje 3 dan. ali draga moja nemoj se odmah brinuti s nama u grupi je bila žena koja je imala odlične blastice a nije joj upalilo a s druge strane žena sa dva 8-nična embrija vraćena treći dan je ostala trudna i sada je u 20 tjednu trudnoće pa tako da pravila nema. Jeste da kažu da je sa blasticama uspijeh veći ali vjeruj ima uspiješnih trudnoća sa transferom 3 dan. Zato glavu gore i samo pozitivno razmišljanje i biće sve ok.

----------


## angel 1

*Sandric* i ja sam isto stalno bila u komi jer se kod mene nikad nije išlo na blastice (slabo reagiram na stimulaciju-uvijek 2-3 js), pa sam transfer imala uglavnom drugi ili treći dan...i evo sad zadnji put-transfer drugi dan-2 embrija i jedan je tu već 9 tj. Tako da to s blasticama nije pravilo..uvijek imaš šanse ako ti se pogodi kvalitetna js, endometrij...a 5 js uopće nije malo !!! Sretno !

----------


## tuzna

hmmm,sad nesto i ja razmisljam.ako je stanica kvalitetna,ako je to ta,onda nije bitno koji dan je transfer.ali,prednost blastica je sto od vise stanica mozes ipak prepoznati koje su to bolje,jer samo one opstanu do petog dana.
s druge strane,neki dr smatraju da nema boljeg okruzenja za embrij od onog u maternici.
recimo,ovdje sam citala o pokojoj trudnoci iz treodnevnog cetverosttanicnog embrija.takav u ivf labu vjerojatno ne bi izgurao do 5 .dana i ne bi doalzio u obzir za transfer. ali,cure koje imaju malo js,kao sto sma sad ja imala 1js,recimo,nema izbora nego transferirat bas nju,ali meni je moj dr rekoa da, obzirom da je osmostanicni ,grade I, treci dan poslije punkcije,vjerojatno bi i dogurao do blastice,ali kako je samo jedan,nema smisla,neka on ide tamo gdje mu je najbolje i najprirodnije i eto ga...bas je tu!

----------


## mravak

1.IVF Vracene  2 blastociste medutim nakon 7 dana sam imala smeđi iscjedak... 9 dan test negativan... i daj dan prokrvarila... betu nisam ni vadila...

----------


## mravak

1.IVF Vracene  2 blastociste medutim nakon 7 dana sam imala smeđi iscjedak... 9 dan test negativan... i daj dan prokrvarila... betu nisam ni vadila... :Sad:

----------


## Pinky

4. ivf/icsi femara/menopur, vracena 2 odlicna osmostanicna 3. dan....
sad cemo cekati i nadati se....

----------


## tlatincica

2. IVF

3. dan jedan 8- stanični
11 dpt beta negativna

----------


## loks

2.ICSI kbc rijeka
samooo 2js, ajme koji šok za mene... jedna umrla, jedna vraćena, u stanju "čiste petice" kako je teta biologica rekla, a ja totalno u nebesima (jer sam mislila da transf neće ni biti) pa ni pitala šta to znači
čekamo...

----------


## loks

> 1.IVF Vracene  2 blastociste medutim nakon 7 dana sam imala smeđi iscjedak... 9 dan test negativan... i daj dan prokrvarila... betu nisam ni vadila...


dosta brzo si dobila m, kako to? su ti inače ciklusi tako kraći?

----------


## crvenkapica77

1.  IVF  =  3 dan   vracena   3  8st.odlicna embrija   10dpt  procurila  radila test negativan, 11dpt radila betu negativna.....ja se bojala  trojki  koja sam ja luda  a na kraju se nije uvatilo niti jedno

----------


## sandric

1. IVF ( 28 diferelina i 27 gonala f )
3.dan vraćena 2 embrija-valjda osmostanicna nisam sigurna jer od straha nisam ni pitala a cure na forumu su mi tako protumacile, kao osmostanicni
15dnt beta 1626
Izgubljena od srece.............

----------


## crvenkapica77

kazu  1.IVF   manje sanse -  2.IVF vece    i sve tako....pa bas i nije tako ....moram primjetiti   ,sve vise trudnica  od 1.IVF....sto je  odlicno   :Very Happy: 
ali se uvijek pitam sto meni nije uspjelo..... :Sad: ....sto sam Bogu zgrijesila

----------


## aleksandraj

2. IVF ICSI (16 menopura + 2 cetrotide) .....................2 folikula, 1 js, 1 osmostanicni vracen 3. dan i cekam rezultat

U MB nakon 30 gonala i 14 menopura imala 3 folikula, 3 js i 3 embrija (nisu rekli kvalitetu, ali po mojoj procjeni slike dva su bila fragmentirana, a jedna ok ali ne osmostanicni)..doslo do biokemijske i spontanog vjerojatno zbog trombofilije

Zato cure ne gubite nadu jer sam ja i MB pocela luzerski a od moje grupe jedina ostvarila trudnocu pa makar biokemijsku. Da su dr otkrili mutaciju gena mozda bih sada bila pred porodom

----------


## Mia Lilly

Podižem ovu temu za nas koje čekamo betu...

----------


## ivica_k

3. stimulirani ICSI, MB
dugi protokol, 25 decapeptyla, 27 gonala
vraćene 2 rane blastice 5. dan - procurila 10. dnt, 11 dnt beta negativna

imamo još jednog smrzlića, pa tko zna, možda nas ugodno iznenadi :Cool:

----------


## runi

Ja nikad nisam imala blastociste, pa ni šestostanične embrije, al' zato jedan mali dječak mi je ispunio život, a bio je četverostaničan treći dan. Nema pravila, i nema "loših " embrija, sretno !

----------


## gargamelica

5 ti icsi-tesa protokol 32menopur plus 3 cetrotida
punkcija 11dc 11folikula 9zrelih stanica i 2 nezrele 
treci dan vracene dvije mrve ocijenjene odlicne (2 puta po 3 smrznute)
Od uzbudenja sta je uopce doslo do transfera nisam pirala koliko stanicni su ,ali po slikici mi se cini 6 i 8  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

> Ja nikad nisam imala blastociste, pa ni šestostanične embrije, al' zato jedan mali dječak mi je ispunio život, a bio je četverostaničan treći dan. Nema pravila, i nema "loših " embrija, sretno !


Ovakve priče volim čuti !! Hvala !!

----------


## diki

1. postupak(ICSI-gonal)- 1. stanica, 1. zametak( nikad mi ne kažu koliko stanica) ß 0
2. (ICSI-gonal, menopur)- 1. stanica, 1. zametak (ocjenjen kao odličan) nisam dočekala ß
3. prirodni ciklus- 1. stanica, 1. zametak opet odličan, nisam dočekala ß
4.(ISCI-klomifen)- 2. stanice, jedna nezrela, 1. opet odličan zametak- sutra vadim ß

----------


## Miki76

> Ja nikad nisam imala blastociste, pa ni šestostanične embrije, al' zato jedan mali dječak mi je ispunio život, a bio je četverostaničan treći dan. Nema pravila, i nema "loših " embrija, sretno !


 
*runi,* nisi mogla naći bolji dan da ovo napišeš! Baš danas mi je vraćen jedan 4-stanični 3dpo!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Ja nikad nisam imala blastociste, pa ni šestostanične embrije, al' zato jedan mali dječak mi je ispunio život, a bio je četverostaničan treći dan. Nema pravila, i nema "loših " embrija, sretno !


Četverostaničan embij se pretvorio u prekrasnog dječačića  :Klap:

----------


## ana 03

cure pozdrav evo da se i ja javim...ja sam bila u dužem procesu od 21 d.c. D.i onda Menopure.nakon punkcije treći dan vraćena su mi 3 blastice(biologica i dr.su mi objašnjavali)otpusno pismo kaže:napravljen ICSI 3 blastociste.pošto mi je prvi put sve to malo znam i malo pitam...malo sam čitala pa me živo zanima kako je moguće treći dan da su već blastociste? ako ste šta čule i vezi toga ili imate kakav komentar slobodno napišite! inače u petrovoj mi je sve radeno (transfer je bio 9.11 punkcija je bila 6.11) sve vas pozdravljamo ja i moji bebeči...

----------


## alma_itd

Punkcija je bila 14-og,dobiveno je 17 stanica od kojih se oplodilo 16.Danas vracena jedna mrva od 8 stanica,pet je za sad zaledjeno a ostali se jos razvijaju pa cemo vidjeti. 29-og je vadjenje prve bete a do tad je samo cekanje i nadanje.Ovo je drugi ICSI postupak po redu,tako da otprilike znam sta da ocekujem i puno sam mirnija jer znam da ne mogu ni na sta uticati.Prosli put sam luda hodala i svakih pet minuta trcala u wc da ''provjeravam''.Sad samo relax i moliti Boga da i mene pogleda.Drzim fige svim ''cekalicama'' bete.

----------


## crvenkapica77

3 dan vracena 2  embrija   8st.  ....vidjet cemo  29.11  rezultat   :Smile:

----------


## nataša

imam pitanje: što se dešava ako je štoperica prerano?

 ja sam dobila štopericu u utorak, a u srijedu sam imala ovulacijske bolove kakve imam uvijek u sredini ciklusa. u četvrtak je bila punkcija. danas zovem, samo se jedna oplodila, POČETNO!!!!! DRUGE DVIJE NIŠTA! 
 AKO nešto znam je da su mi se jajne stanice uvijek olođivale, svaki put, sve..šta se dogodilo? 
jel moguće da se zato ne oplode jajne stanice ili nezrele jajne stanice biolozi  prepoznaju kao nezrele i uopće ih ne razmatraju?!

----------


## Kadauna

ne kužim tvoje pitanje, Nataša, meni se jednom prezrela stanica oplodila, ali triploidno. Ako kaže biolog da ti se stanice dvije uopće nisu oplodile, onda vjerujem da jednostavno IVF-om nije došlo do oplodnje, zašto? Bog dragi zna. Meni se jednom dogodilo da se stanice dvije koje sam dobila u klomifenskom postupku IVF-om uopće nisu oplodile, a Lana je na Vuku unatoč slabijem spermiogramu odlučila da je dovoljno dobar da idu na klasičan IVF. 

Ne znam jel se kod tebe radio IVF ili ICSI?

Sretno danas!

----------


## Kadauna

i još nešto, nažalost pri oplodnji samo tri j.s. se može itekako dogoditi i da se uopće ne dođe do transfera............ zbog toga što su se od te tri j.s. dvije prestale razvijati a jedna se recimo uopće nije oplodila.

Optimalan broj za dobivanje 2 odlična embrija je čini mi se 7-8 jajnih stanica............. Pino je to vrlo dobro ilustrirala............... 

Dakle, broj ž*ena bez transfera se od donošenja zakona je naglo porastao.........*

----------


## VALERIJA

slažem se sa tobom Kadauna
mi smo imali do sada tri stim.postupka, u prva dva nismo ni do transfera stigli, "stala" oplodnja, a u trećem postupku od 7 stanica sve se oplodile, zanimljivo, i da zadnji postupak obavljen u inozemstvu

----------


## Sumskovoce

1. IVF, jučer (srijeda) punkcija, 8 JS, u subotu dogovor oko stanja oplođenih JS i transfera...Čitam vas i vidim više uspjeha kod 4,6 i 8staničnih emrija nego kod blastica....ja jedva čekam da mi vrate moje mrve... šta radit???? BTW nitko me nije pitao koliko JS oploditi, pa pretpostavljam da će ih oploditi 3....

----------


## Gabi25

Sumskovoce nisam baš sigurna da je veći uspjeh kod 4,6 i 8staničnih embrija nego kod blastica, baš iz razloga jer ne znaš da li će ti tvoji embriji uopće doći do blastica ili će zastati u razvoju.
Definitivno su šanse veće ako se dođe do blastica- samo što je to dosta rizčno kada oplođuju samo 3js

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Gabi25* hvala na odgovoru... ja sam svoj zaključak izvukla na temelju pročitanih postova u ovom pdf-u. Znanstveni odgovor na moje pitanje sam pronašla tu: www.ivf-infertility.com/ivf/blastocysts.php 
Zaključujem na temelju podataka iz ovog sajta da je stopa uspjeha po započetom postupku, za ženu moje dobi (28) kod transfera blastociste 44,3% a kod transfera embrija 37,6%. Međutim, kao nedostatak čekanju blastica navode da 10% embrija koji se izvan tijela nisu razvili u stadij blastociste u ženskom tijelu bi se razvili...stoga i dalje mislim, više intuitivno nego racionalno, da je bolje da se moje mrve vrate u mene što prije... Molim svih da moj zaključak uzmu s dozom rezerve, jer intuicija je kod mene najjači argument prilikom donošenja odluka...

----------


## Kadauna

:Smile: ) šumskovoće, nitko nije dokazao da li je embriju bolje u maternici ili van nje čekajući stadiji blastociste. 

a ove tvrdnje: 

About 10% of the embryos that fail to develop to blastocyst in vitro              *may have done so* if replaced inside the womb on day 2 or 3 (ovo je tek mogućnost, nema dokaza, tek vjerovanje da bi se takvi embriji mogle razviti i u maternici, ali nema o tome nikakvih dokaza)Up to 40% of patients will not have blastocyst available for transferFreezing spare blastocyst is not as good as freezing cleaved embryos. (o ovome mi se dalo pisati i diskutirati, a opet je pitanje koji od odmzrnutih cleaved embryos bi uopće dospjeli u stadiji blastociste nakon odmrzavanja............)

SRETNO u svakom slučaju, kad će ti javiti kad trebaš doći na transfer i koliko se uspjelo oploditi?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Kaduana* tnx na komentarima! Nitko mi nije javio da li su se uspjele oploditi nego su mi rekli da se pojavim sutra tamo i da će mi onda reći da li se razvijaju i kako, te kad je transfer.... a u meni svaka stanica vrišti VRATITE MI MRVE...a razum kaže da slušam doktore.... hjuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.  :Sad:   :Sad:  ...... sve znaš....

----------


## crvenkapica77

> 1.  IVF  =  3 dan   vracena   3  8st.odlicna embrija   10dpt  procurila  radila test negativan, 11dpt radila betu negativna.....ja se bojala  trojki  koja sam ja luda  a na kraju se nije uvatilo niti jedno



2 IVF  =  2   embrija  8st. =procurila  11dpt=  12dpt  beta  opet  0

----------


## jo1974

2ivf 3 šestostanićna od dobrog do lošeg-biokemijska

----------


## gala1979

> ) šumskovoće, nitko nije dokazao da li je embriju bolje u maternici ili van nje čekajući stadiji blastociste. 
> 
> a ove tvrdnje: 
> 
> About 10% of the embryos that fail to develop to blastocyst in vitro              *may have done so* if replaced inside the womb on day 2 or 3 (ovo je tek mogućnost, nema dokaza, tek vjerovanje da bi se takvi embriji mogle razviti i u maternici, ali nema o tome nikakvih dokaza)Up to 40% of patients will not have blastocyst available for transferFreezing spare blastocyst is not as good as freezing cleaved embryos. (o ovome mi se dalo pisati i diskutirati, a opet je pitanje koji od odmzrnutih cleaved embryos bi uopće dospjeli u stadiji blastociste nakon odmrzavanja............)
> 
> SRETNO u svakom slučaju, kad će ti javiti kad trebaš doći na transfer i koliko se uspjelo oploditi?


Nadovezat ću se na temu. Pročitajte razmišljanje dr. Smitha. Čini se dosta logično,a možda i objašnjava politiku vraćanja 2 dana starih embrija na našim Klinikama, nažalost.

http://www.sharedjourney.com/articles/3vs5.html

----------


## Nensi

8 IVF (polustimulirani postupak); vraćena 3 embrija (jedan 2-stanični, jedan 4-stanični, jedan se još dijelio) 2 dana nakon punkcije. Evo jedno malo srce kuca  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Gala*  :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> 8 IVF (polustimulirani postupak); vraćena 3 embrija (jedan 2-stanični, jedan 4-stanični, jedan se još dijelio) 2 dana nakon punkcije. Evo jedno malo srce kuca


  :Heart: 
predivno :Zaljubljen:  
 dokaz cisti da je sve do embrija  i do Boga,  kad Bog kaze i bit ce !!
džaba ti  i blastice i 8st.

----------


## FionaM

u prvom stimuliranom postupku, peti dan, vraćene dvije blastice i jedan ne baš dobar, beta = 0;
jučer mi, u drugom stimuliranom postupku, vraćen, treći dan, jedan 8st i dva 6st, rezultat ćemo znati za 12 dana.

Btw, ja sam bila toliko uvjerena da će mi s blasticama uspjeti da sam nakon negativne bete danima bila u komi, zato se sad ne nadam ničemu i tako mi je lakše :Smile:

----------


## basina

naša statistika:
1. IVF ( VV ) 9 j.s. od kojih se 5 oplodilo, 3 vraćene 3. dan ( 8st, 6st i 5st ) ß=0
2. ICSI ( Mb ) 10 j.s. od kojih se oplodilo 8, dobili 5 blastica, jedna vraćena, 4 zamrznute ß=390

----------


## mayica01

1xaih=0
1.put icsi..3dan vraceno 1 osmostanocni=0..klomifen
2.put icsi..3dan vraceno 1 dvostanicni=0..klomifen
3.put icsi..3dan vraceno 1 cetverostanicni=0..klomifen
4.put icsi..5dan vracena 1 blastica=0..menopur
5.put icsi..5dan vracena 1 blastica=beta 19dnt=8392..gonal

----------


## Sumskovoce

Moj izvještaj (i nije bilo pregovora oko čekanja ili ne-čekanja):
3. dan vraćena dva 8-stanična embrija, beta 14.12.2010.

----------


## linalena

Vraćena 3 zametka 4stanična zametka ali tek peti dan, jer se valjda išlo na blastice - šanse????

Vidla sam da je bilo uspješnih 4staničnih ali sa ranijim transferom

----------


## linalena

> Cure drage, meni se iz svega pročitanoga, a i iz mog iskustva čini da kada te hoće, onda hoće, a kada te neće onda neće...
> 
> Npr, ja sam imala 3 folikula, 3 jajne stanice, sve 3 su se divno oplodile i 3 dan su imale po 8 stanica. Dr je bio oduševljen kako je sve bilo nestvarno uspješno. Sve su vraćene i jedna se je uhvatila malo jače, a jedna malo slabije. Na 8 tjedan - kiretaža.
> 
> *Jedna draga žena koja je bila sa mnom u postupku imala je na 3 dan 3 vraćene, od kojih jedna s JEDNOM, a dvije sa DVIJE stanice.  Sada sretno nosi dvojke...* 
> 
> Eto samo da vas utješim da se ne opterećeujete s brojem stanica, znam da je to jako teško jer sam i sama stalno gledala u sliku i divila im se, ali treba pokušati vjerovati da će sve biti kako treba, uživati u pomisli da su se uopće spojili i da za njih postoji šansa...
> 
> Rijetko se javljam, pa čestitam svim novim trudnicama


nadam se nećem ovakvom, ako je ovo dobro završilo mora i moj 5ti dan

----------


## ana 03

1 x ICSI u Petrovoj-vraćene 3.dan 3 blastociste ( dr.i biolog oduševljeni i držali mi malo predavanje o tome) 14 dnt beta 164 sad smo 6+3. a imamo samo jednog bebača na putu!!!

----------


## drenjica

U četvrtom ICSI postupku vraćena su mi 3. dan dva embrija i to jedan od 10 stanica, a drugi od 9 stanica i oba su ocijenjena kao vrlo perspektivna. Međutim trudnoća je ipak izostala.
Bila sam iznenađena brojem stanica, jer sam uvijek čitala da su osmostanični embriji najkvalitetniji. 
Da li je netko imao sličan slučaj i kako je završilo?

----------


## spodoba

transfer na treci dan ili ipak na peti?

pozdrav iskusne,
uskoro cu imati prvi IVF i naravno milijun pitanja u glavi.
prije pola godine sam imala endometriozu koja je uspjesno odstranjena..da li je jos imam..nemam pojma.
amh je nizak, 0.5 - pa je pitanje koliko je kvalitetan i ostatak jajnih stanica
imunologija je ok (NK...)
kariogram je ok, ali po genotipu imam visok homozystein..jos nisam dobila nalaz.

ovo zadnje moze ometati ugnjezdjenje..jel..pa bi stoga htjela pitati imali li smisla u ovakvim slucajevima raditi transfer kasnije..npr na pet dan?
pricala sam sa gynom i oni ovdje (DE) prakticiraju transfer na treci dan, jer je po njima maternica najbolji inkubator, mada ako zelim oni tranfer mogu raditi i kasnije.

da li je netko od biologa/lijecnika uzeo u obzir smetnje s implantacijom i na osnovu toga pravio odluku kada napraviti transfer?
iskustva? hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> da li je netko od biologa/lijecnika uzeo u obzir smetnje s implantacijom i na osnovu toga pravio odluku kada napraviti transfer?
> iskustva? hvala


Ne, odluka kad će se vratiti embriji ovisila je o tome koliko ima embrija (prije zakona) i kakve su kvalitete - ako ima više embrija i super se dijele, ostavljeni su za 5.-ti dan da se smanji stopa blizanačkih trudnoća (zato se i razvio transfer petog dana). 

S ozbirom na tvom AMH, godine, endometriozu, i zemlju liječnja (NJemačka, oni isto imaju neke začkoljice oko zamrzavanja, ako se dobro sjećam), plus preporuku tvoje klinike (treći dan), mislim da nemaš dileme - treći dan će ti biti transfer. Sretno!

----------


## spodoba

> Ne, odluka kad će se vratiti embriji ovisila je o tome koliko ima embrija (prije zakona) i kakve su kvalitete - ako ima više embrija i super se dijele, ostavljeni su za 5.-ti dan da se smanji stopa blizanačkih trudnoća (zato se i razvio transfer petog dana). 
> 
> S ozbirom na tvom AMH, godine, endometriozu, i zemlju liječnja (NJemačka, *oni isto imaju neke začkoljice o*ko zamrzavanja, ako se dobro sjećam), plus preporuku tvoje klinike (treći dan), mislim da nemaš dileme - treći dan će ti biti transfer. Sretno!


 izjava mpovca je da (inoficijelno) puste sve stanice da se razvijaju do petog dana ako to zelim, sve sto ostane nakon transfera ide na zamrzavanje ako to par zeli. zato pitam. znas da smo diskutirale o austriji, ali obzirom da u DE rade sto i u austriji, onda ne vidim razlog za postupak u AT. 
zato sam pitala o povezanosti dana transfera i mogucim smetnjama u implantaciji.
hvala ti!

----------


## ina33

Nemoj ići na 5-ti dan, s obzirom na godine i AMH, nećeš imat puno stanica i pitanje je kakve će bit kvalitete i ići na 5.-ti dan je rizik (možeš ostati bez transfera) koji ne donosi nikakav benefit (glavni benefit transfera 5.-tog dana je da se minimizira broj embrija vraćenih u maternicu, tj. da prirodnom selekcijom koji otpadne).

S obzirom na sve faktore koje si nabrojila - spontani, godine, AMH, endo - kod tebe nema rizika od blizanaca, a s time ni razlog da se čeka 5.-ti dan.

Implantacija i 3. i 5.-ti dan - to ti nema veze. 3. i 5.-ti dan imaju veze samo s rizikom broja vraćenih embrija, tj. ide se na 5.-ti dan kod puno kvalitetnih embrija 3. dana da se ne vraćaju "naslijepo" 3, pa se ulove trojke ili dvojke - kod žena kod koje je to velika i realna opasnost - mlade žene.

Sretno!!!

----------


## ina33

Odnosno, dan transfera i stadij embrija (3. ili 5.) nije povezan s problemima u implantaciji. Svi se embriji implantiraju 5-ti dan, ovi vraćeni 3. ili ovi vraćeni 5.-ti dan.

Ovo što neki kažu da je "bolje embrijima u maternici 3. dan" (iako su tad, u biti, u jajovodu još, ako dobro shvaćam, mislim - kod prirodnog začeća, znači, nisu u maternici), to ovisi o njihovom labu, rekla bih - koliko su oni confident vezano za kulturu blastociste - koliko su ispraksirani u procjeni embrija i kultivaciji do 5. dana. 

I tu ih treba poslušat i ne "silovat" u smislu tražit ih da rade nešto u čemu nisu verzirani, po meni. Embrijima je... a manje-više svejedno. Ovaj, kvlatietni, kromoskomski pravilan, koji će se implantirat 5.-ti dan preživjet će i u labu i u ženi do tog trena.

A ta obrazloženja di je embriju bolje 3. odnosno 5.-ti dan, to mi je rubrika kao "mirovanje nakon transfera", nešto nedokazano pa jedni pacijentima, da ne kompliciraju, kažu ovu priču, a jedni onu priču.

----------


## spodoba

hvala draga...  :Smile: 
btw - ovaj ciklus sam imala puregon 50IE od 4dc svaki drugi dan do ovulacije...rezultat su dva folikla. pa se nadam da cu lijepo reagirati i na ostalo...mpovac je spomenuo jacu dozu gonala na pocetku..izbmedju ostalog. ali izvijestit cu kad dobijem oficijelni protokol. po njemu ne moram biti low responder, lijepo sam reagirala i na puregon u gore navedenoj kolicini, a i od pola klomifena imam slican scenarij.

----------


## ina33

Pravilo ti je za niski AMH da bolje reagira (s više folikula) na klomifen, nego na full-blown stimulaciju. Vidjet ćeš kako bude, u svakom slučaju, stvarno mislim da se ne moraš razbijat dilemama 3. ili 5. dan, da je za tebe 3. dan, tj. nemoj ništa njima sugeriravat, neka ti to vodi bilog/doktor - neka on odlučuje. Sretno!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja bi recimo išla na transfer 5. dana iako mi je veliki rizik da do transfera neće ni doći, ali bolje da to znam odmah nego da se još 15 dana živciram i osluškujem simptome i mozgam jesam li trudna, pa stavljam utriće pa štoperice za podršku ž.t. meni osobno je bolje da znam na čemu smo ranije (no mislim da većinom dr. i biolozi nisu previše otvoreni sugestijama pacijenata pogotovo ako je to državna klinika pa se povećavaju i troškovi zbog medija, i kužim razloge i možda tu ne treba forsirati ako ne ide)

----------


## ksena28

ja primjerice dva puta bila na transferu blastica 5. dan i ništa. na kraju uspjelo sa 4staničnim embrijem vraćenim drugi dan nakon pukcije  :Smile:

----------


## andream

A meni je upravo blastica bila dobitna, i to FETovska. Dva embrija vraćena treći dan u dva stimulirana postupka rezultirala su nulom. Tako da... nema pravila ali ionako smo naučili da je ovaj naš MPO sve samo ne - matematika i logika.

----------


## andream

Pardon, tri embrija u dva stimulirana postupka pa ništa.

----------


## Mali Mimi

ksena taj tvoj dobitni embrić  bi preživio i da su čekali do blastice jer je bio toliko dobar, mislim nitko ne kaže da su blastice garancija za nešto znamo da su šanse sa blasticama nekih 40, 50% da dođe do trudnoće, ovisi i o broju blastica, ali ono što mislim je kao što je i Ina rekla da ako je tom embriju suđeno da postane dijete, ako ima super predispozicije postat će bilo da je vraćen 2,3, ili 5 dan

----------


## ksena28

čuj vjerojatno bi, ali mislim da mi je taj tjedan i bila dobra konstelacija zvijezda pa se naprosto poklopilo  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

2. dan dva embrija jedan 4 stanični drugi 6 stanični čekamo betu

----------


## nora77

meni vraćena 2 zametka 4. dan (između morule i blastociste)

----------


## medena8

3. dan 3 zametka, 2-st., 4-st. i 8-st.

----------


## linaxx

Meni vraćeni 2 embrija treći dan, od strane biologa ocjenjeno vrlo dobar i odličan, tj. 6 stanični i 8 stanični embrij!!!

----------


## ivica_k

naši zameci 5. dan budu morule, a ne blastociste...to se dogodilo već dva puta u dvije različite klinike...prvi put smo možda i mogli govoriti o slučajnosti, drugi put, teško....oba biologa su kazala da zameci kasne, iako su moje js ocijenjene morfološki kao odlične (78. sam godište)

znam puno forumskih trudnoća iz dvostaničnog zametka drugi dan, ili četverostaničnog treći dan, ima li tko da je uspio iz situacije kao što je naša?!

e da, iz fet-a jedne takve morule sam imala biokemijsku, a missed ab iz osmostaničnog embrija treći dan (nije bilo srčane reakcije, plod se prestao razvijati)

ne znam gdje bih "zagrebala"...vaša iskustva, smjernice i prijedlozi su dobrodošli!

tražimo rješenje :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> naši zameci 5. dan budu morule, a ne blastociste...to se dogodilo već dva puta u dvije različite klinike...prvi put smo možda i mogli govoriti o slučajnosti, drugi put, teško....oba biologa su kazala da zameci kasne, iako su moje js ocijenjene morfološki kao odlične (78. sam godište)
> 
> znam puno forumskih trudnoća iz dvostaničnog zametka drugi dan, ili četverostaničnog treći dan, ima li tko da je uspio iz situacije kao što je naša?!
> 
> e da, iz fet-a jedne takve morule sam imala biokemijsku, a missed ab iz osmostaničnog embrija treći dan (nije bilo srčane reakcije, plod se prestao razvijati)
> 
> ne znam gdje bih "zagrebala"...vaša iskustva, smjernice i prijedlozi su dobrodošli!
> 
> tražimo rješenje


Ja sam ta situacija, ne u smislu da ne možemo doći do blastice 5. dan (iako, to je bila iznimka, uglavnom morule) - zatrudnili smo s morulama 5. dana, a jedna od vraćenih (3 smrzlića su bila vraćena) je bila morula i 6. dan. Znaš onu moju spiku o blastocistama - ono, kako neki mogu i na gore na mjesec, a ja i MM ni do blastociste. Sretno!

----------


## ivica_k

očekivala sam da ćeš se javiti, jer se sjećam tvoje priče :Love: 
voljela bih čuti i druga iskustva, ako ih je bilo

----------


## Jesen82

vraćena 3 zametka ocijenjena od vrlodobrog do odličnog 3 dan nakon punkcije.. čekamo betu

----------


## spodoba

cure, oprostite na glupom pitanju..ALI
ima li smisla kod onih koji ratuju s imunoloskim problemima pustiti embij da se razvija do blastice..tj. da sto duze bude in vitro?
koliko sam citala da se neki imunoloski problemi (npr. lupus ak) znaju odraziti upravo na tu fazu ne posredno nakon oplodnje..ili je glede toga sasvim dovoljno davanje heparina od transfera?
kakva su vasa iskustva glede te problematike? 
hvala i sorry na nebuloznom pitanju..   :Trep trep:

----------


## ValaMala

*spodoba*, nisam ti sigurna u vezi tvojeg pitanja, sori. 

Imam i ja jedno pitanje. Moj dr. je protiv vraćanja 3 embria, a biolog i neki drugi mi kažu da svakako tražim da mi oplode tri. Kažu da tko zna koji od njih će se oploditi ili neće, ali kakve kvalitete će biti, tako da doista nema velike opasnosti od trojčeka. Nemam pojma što da napravim.

Inače sam '78. godište i do sada sam u 2 prirodnjaka imala po 1 j.s. koja se oplodila i vratili su mi je no beta je bila 0. Što vi mislite o tome? Je li to ipak preveliki rizik, ili ima smisla odlučiti se na oplodnju 3 stanice?

----------


## kiša

> *spodoba*, nisam ti sigurna u vezi tvojeg pitanja, sori. 
> 
> Imam i ja jedno pitanje. Moj dr. je protiv vraćanja 3 embria, a biolog i neki drugi mi kažu da svakako tražim da mi oplode tri. Kažu da tko zna koji od njih će se oploditi ili neće, ali kakve kvalitete će biti, tako da doista nema velike opasnosti od trojčeka. Nemam pojma što da napravim.
> 
> Inače sam '78. godište i do sada sam u 2 prirodnjaka imala po 1 j.s. koja se oplodila i vratili su mi je no beta je bila 0. Što vi mislite o tome? Je li to ipak preveliki rizik, ili ima smisla odlučiti se na oplodnju 3 stanice?


Draga jesi pitala dr.-a zašto je protiv oplodnje 3 js. dakle, i vraćanja 3 embria kod tebe, jer meni taj isti dr. svaki put preporuči oplodnju 3 js.

----------


## gala1979

> *spodoba*, nisam ti sigurna u vezi tvojeg pitanja, sori. 
> 
> Imam i ja jedno pitanje. Moj dr. je protiv vraćanja 3 embria, a biolog i neki drugi mi kažu da svakako tražim da mi oplode tri. Kažu da tko zna koji od njih će se oploditi ili neće, ali kakve kvalitete će biti, tako da doista nema velike opasnosti od trojčeka. Nemam pojma što da napravim.
> 
> Inače sam '78. godište i do sada sam u 2 prirodnjaka imala po 1 j.s. koja se oplodila i vratili su mi je no beta je bila 0. Što vi mislite o tome? Je li to ipak preveliki rizik, ili ima smisla odlučiti se na oplodnju 3 stanice?


Moj savjet je sve 3 js uz molbu da ide na transfer 5. dan.

----------


## ValaMala

Rekao je da je prevelika opasnost od višeplodne trudnoće, ali doista vidim da drugim curama normalno ide na 3, čak im i preporučuje. *gala*, taj mi je savjet baš dala i pirica i mislim da to uopće nije loša ideja, osobito ako 3d nakon punkcije (kada bi trebao biti et) sva tri embrija budu dobro napredovala... samo nadam se da će pristati na to

Naravno, sve je to jedan veliki "ako". Do sada su na klomifenima od 3-4 folikula oba puta našli samo 1 j.s. tako da se samo nadam da će ovaj put na gonalima od ove hrpetine folikula doista i biti više od 1 j.s. Neka samo tako bude, a onda ako se sve 3 oplode pokušat ću se izboriti da idu na blastice... 

Nekako imam nade da će se sve tri oploditi, jer do sada nisu imali ništa birati, oplađali su 1 stanicu koju su i imali i oba puta se uspješno oplodila i dijelila, pa vjerujem da će se oploditi i tri koje izaberu kao najbolje od više njih. No opet, nema tu garancije, baš  mi je nedavno mr. Kniewald pokazivala fotografije jajnih stanica koje je neki embriolog na jednom simpoziju pokazivao prisutnima i rekao im da procijene koja od tih stanica se po njihovom mišljenju oplodila i postala zdrava beba. Na kraju je od nekih 12 j.s. pokazao jednu za koju baš nitko nije mislio da ima šanse i svi su ostali u čudu... Ili kako je moj dr. rekao, nitko od nas ne zna kakav smo bili embrio...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vala Mala u vezi tvog pitanja koliko vidim i kod dr. Lučingera je česta praksa vraćanja čak po 3 blastociste što je rizično ali koliko vidim po forumu samo je jedna forumašica nosila trojke i izgubila nažalost (ako se dobro sjećam) no ti možeš i prije transfera odustati od vraćanja svih 3 nitko te ne može natjerati na nešto protiv tvoje volje ako te strah od višeplodne trudnoće. No ja bi definitivno rekla da mi oplode 3 j.s. da ih imam..oko tog uopće ne bih dvojila, možda da sam 1. put na IVF-u i da ne znam kolike su mi male šanse ne bih ali sad kad znam bih

----------


## amyx

Ja bi isto definitivno tražila oplodnju 3 js... na tebi je da odlučiš. nama su u Mb savjetovali vračanje 1 blastice, ja sam inzistirala na 2, dobro da jesam jer sad nam kuca 1 srce... a da su vratili 1 , tko zna

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa zar se ne radi prvo o tome  koliko da se oplodi,a ne koliko da se vrati....kad se oplode  3  moraju se i vratiti 3  ,  nece se onaj jedan zametak  bacit....
mene nikad nitko nije ni pitao  , u zg su mi vratili 3 osmost. , u cita  2  osmost.(  treca se nije oplodila)  ......

----------


## Pinky

> Vala Mala u vezi tvog pitanja koliko vidim i kod dr. Lučingera je česta praksa vraćanja čak po 3 blastociste što je rizično ali koliko vidim po forumu samo je jedna forumašica nosila trojke i izgubila nažalost (ako se dobro sjećam) no ti možeš i prije transfera odustati od vraćanja svih 3 nitko te ne može natjerati na nešto protiv tvoje volje ako te strah od višeplodne trudnoće. No ja bi definitivno rekla da mi oplode 3 j.s. da ih imam..oko tog uopće ne bih dvojila, možda da sam 1. put na IVF-u i da ne znam kolike su mi male šanse ne bih ali sad kad znam bih


bilo je još trojki, ali uspješnih i rođenih

----------


## ValaMala

Odlučila sam da mi oplode tri (ako Bog da da ih bude), bez obzira što dr. preporuča nikako više od 2. Ako pristanu da pričekamo do faze blastica, onda ću bolje znati i kako se razvijaju... Hvala cure

----------


## Aurora*

> pa zar se ne radi prvo o tome  koliko da se oplodi,a ne koliko da se vrati....*kad se oplode  3  moraju se i vratiti 3 * ,  nece se onaj jedan zametak  bacit....
> mene nikad nitko nije ni pitao  , u zg su mi vratili 3 osmost. , u cita  2  osmost.(  treca se nije oplodila)  ......


Kada se oplode 3 *ne moraju* se vratiti 3, jer te na to nitko ne moze prisiliti, a i zakonski je predvidjena mogucnost da se prije transfera oko toga predomislis. 

Istina je da bi u tom slucaju 3. embrij bio bacen, ali koliko god to bilo apsurdno, zakon to ne zabranjuje. To sto nas samim time dovodi u nemogucu situaciju vec je prica za sebe.

Ja si sama nikada ne bih jos dodatno ogranicavala sanse na nacin da umjesto maksimalno dopustene oplodnje 3 jajne stanice pristanem na oplodnju samo dvije. Takodjer se ne bih usudila riskirati visokorizicnu trudnocu s trojkama pogotovo ne da mi je to prvi postupak ili da sam mladja od 35 godina.

----------


## ValaMala

*Aurora*, dakle tvoj savjet bi bio da svakako oplodimo tri, a ako se sve tri budu dobro razvijale, da idemo na embrio transfer dvije?

----------


## Aurora*

> *Aurora*, dakle tvoj savjet bi bio da svakako oplodimo tri, a ako se sve tri budu dobro razvijale, da idemo na embrio transfer dvije?


Da, tako bih ja napravila.

----------


## Charlie

*ValaMala* ne znam samo ide li se na VV na 5. dan otkad je novi postav u labu? Jer ako to uobičajeno ne rade, vjerojatno postoji neki razlog (nagađam, možda oprema, mediji...) pa je onda možda bolje ne forsirati da se čeka. Ako možeš, iskreno porazgovaraj s biologom nakon što vidite koliko ste i kakvih stanica dobili i kakav je spermiogram taj dan, pa donesite odluku. Ako će se ići na 5. dan onda bih ja dala oploditi 3 jer je velika šansa da će doći do neke selekcije...u svakom slučaju nije lagana odluka. Sretno!!!

----------


## ValaMala

Puno hvala, ma definitivno idem na tri, a vidjet ću s biologom (doista je prekrasan, uvijek ima vremena za popričati i za savjet) što preporučuje za transfer i može li se ići na 5 dan (i naravno, ima li smisla)

----------


## seka35

> *Aurora*, dakle tvoj savjet bi bio da svakako oplodimo tri, a ako se sve tri budu dobro razvijale, da idemo na embrio transfer dvije?


valamala ,ja sam htjela da mi dr.res vrati tri ,ali me on ipak odgovori o i vratio mi dva zametka ,ali j e
isto rekao da je to moja odluka ako hocu i tri nije problem .
 vratio mi je dva i jedan se zakacio
 ti ako imas zelju za tri zametka ,onda insistiraj jer ipak je na tebi da idlucis

----------


## ValaMala

Znam, draga, no ogromna razlika je u tome što ovdje ne oplode sve stanice i mogu birati najkvalitetnije embrije, nego kakvi su ti koji nastanu od tih 1-3 stanica koje imaš, to je to... i nema zamrzavanja...  :Sad:

----------


## ana 03

da se nadovežem za cure što su u dilemi...meni 26 njemu 28.prvi ICSI-došlo je do 4blastice vraćene su 3( zanimljivo je sto je blastica bila vec treći dan)bez ikakve dileme i predasuda (mladi smo,prvi nam je put,...)vratilli smo 3 jer ipak to su naša djeca i naša nada pa kako bude.biologica i dr.svi oduševljeni najbolji rezultati...od njih troje SAMO se moja cura primila i sad smo 23t.i presretni što je sve uredu i što me udara svako malo- a šta da bi bilo da smo ....

----------


## ivica_k

ana 03, drago mi je što vam je uspjelo iz prve i neka trudnoća bude školska do kraja...ne znam jesam li dobro shvatila, ali vi ste imali 4 blastice, iako je dozvoljena oplodnja samo 3 js?!

----------


## ivica_k

sama ću si odgovoriti - punktirane su ti 4 js, oplođene 3 js, sve 3 su se razvile u stadij blastociste
cristal clear  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Ivica_k, blastice 3.dan cristal clear? Meni nikako.

----------


## kiki30

ja sam imala sve 3 blastice,dvije su mi vratili i to jer sam inzistirala još su stavili napomenu-po želji pacijentice a treću su bacili.koliko muke da bi na kraju je bacili ..uh  :Sad:

----------


## ivica_k

> Ivica_k, blastice 3.dan cristal clear? Meni nikako.


taj dio mi je i dalje enigma, a jasno mi je da je ana03 krivo napisala da su imali 4 blastice, umjesto 4 punktirane js

----------


## Snekica

> došlo je do 4blastice vraćene su 3( *zanimljivo je sto je blastica bila vec treći dan*)


Očito su bile jako napredne, ne bi joj rekli da su blastice, a da su npr. 8-st. zameci.

----------


## Snekica

Mi smo imali *6 js*, od kojih je išlo na oplodnju 3, od te 3 oplodila se samo 1, dvije su bile nezrele, a ona šesta nije bila ispravna ni kvalitetna za išta (interesantno). Tako da je *transferiran samo jedan* 5-stanični zametak 3.dnp. 
Milinoviću, pročitaj malo ove podatke pa bi objasni malo taj tvoj Zakon! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ValaMala

Jučer vraćena tri dvodnevna embrija, 1 4-stanični i 2 2-stanična. Meni se nekako činilo da nije dobro što su ovi samo dvostanični, no i dr. i biolozi su mi rekli da su skroz u redu i da imaju šanse kao i ovaj veći.
?

----------


## ana 03

da sori dobivene 4 js.od toga 3 blastociste su dobivne 3dan...fino i školski objašnjeno od strane biologice i doktorice u Petrovoj i otpusno pismo tak kaže... nema šta napredno koliko god to bilo čudno...a izgleda da ćemo je lakše oblačit nego hranit :D

----------


## ana 03

Snekica i ValaMala želim vam veliku betu!

----------


## Snekica

Hvala, draga!  :Heart:

----------


## kaja82

Ja imam 3 trodnevna embrija vraćena i sad su na sigurnom  :Smile: . Nadam se da će im se svidjeti kod nas i tu ostati slijedećih 9mj.

----------


## Snekica

Kaja82, kad si imala ET? Isti dan vadimo betu (biti će 13dnt3d) ET sam imala 26.03.

----------


## dorina199

Ja sam imala ET 26.03. i vraćena mi je jedna dobra blastica i sada čekam betu 11.04.

----------


## Snekica

Da, to mi je ok, ja sam si skratila jedan dan zbog subote (14dpt), a i inače dobijem m na 11dpt pa 12dpt vadim betu. A po Kajinom ispada da će vaditi 11dpt šta mi je malo rano. Sorry šta se mješam, ali stvarno sam se začudila.

----------


## arizona311

ET 01/04 vraćena 3 trodnevna embrija, svi osmerostanični.
Čekalica bete 13/04.

----------


## ANGEL_26

2. ET 04.04.2011. vrećena 3 zametka - 2 blastice i jedan je bio u stadiju morule kako kaze biologica. blastice su vec spremne za hatching ili kako vec...
čekam betu 15.04.

----------


## Kadauna

*Kaja82, Arizona311 i Angel_26,* držim vam fige od srca da ostanete trudne no stvarno je surov ovaj naš zakon u kojem nam maksimalno smiju oploditi tri jajne stanice no ako se sve i oplode moraju nam vratiti sve......... pa tako su vama transferirana tri embrija = veća vjerojatnost trudnoće s trojkama = vrlo rizična trudnoća!

Koliko vidim Angel i Kaja su ispod 30g, ako smijem pitati, gdje se liječite?

Sretno cure..........................

----------


## linalena

postupak sa odmrznutim jajnim stanicama: 4dan vraćena 2 lijepa 6st embrija, biologica kaže da su super s obzirom na to da su iz frizera

I samo opaska: kada smo imali svježi transfer, 5dan su mi vratili 3 4stanična, tako da su ovi sada znači puno bolji

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam imala ET 01.04.,vracena jedna blastica(biolog kaze da je jako dobar embrion).Imala sam 7 zamrznutih od toga 2 blastice i 5 osmostanicnih embrija.Za ovaj postupak su krenuli sa odmrzavanjem osmostanicnih,ali 3 nisu prezivjela,pa su onda poceli sa odmrzavanjem blastica i jedna je prezivjela koja mi je i vracena a ostale su jos dvije osmostanicne.Daj Boze da mi ne zatrebaju ponovo,jer kako im je slabo prezivljavanje mozda cu opet morati na stimulaciju. :Sad:

----------


## Reni76

Transfer 3 četverostanična 2 dan beta 13dpt 257, 16dpt 1340

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Transfer 3 četverostanična 2 dan beta 13dpt 257, 16dpt 1340


Čestitam!
Ovo daje nadu. Nadam se istom rezultatu.

----------


## marija_sa

Transfer 3dp jedan embrij 5-stanicni i jedna morula

----------


## ana.b

Sad kad sam sve pročitala, vidim da i nemam baš neke šanse sa jednim 4staničnim 3. dan nakon punkcije  :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

draga ana  , nikad se ne zna,  bilo je i takvih  trudnoca  , sretno  !!!

----------


## linalena

podižem malo temu


tražim rezultate s transferima 4.dan
U pragu smo, dakle oplođuje sve js, 

od 15 folikula, 10 kvalitetnih js, oplođeno 5 (1.dan)
2.dan 4 embrija
3.dan i dalje su 4 
sutra je 4.dan

vjerojatno bi išli na transfer 5.dan, ali eto imamo povratni let
doktori ne inzistiraju na produljenju ali je opet embriolog rekao da bolje što kasnije a ne 3.dan

imali li tranfera 4.dan????

----------


## Konfuzija

Ne znam kako to tamo rade, ali čula sam da se transferi rade 2.-5. dana. Što uključuje četvrti.  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Meni je do sada svaki transfer bio treći dan a ovaj zadni 2 dan,vraćena 2 šestostanična i 1 četvorostanični embrij,rezultat 1 mrvica

----------


## Kadauna

aj postavi to pitanje linalena na CZ stranici, ali znam da u CZ ima transfer 4. dan čak kao nešto po defaultu rekla bih.......... javit će ti se cure

----------


## Inesz

Kod nas transfer jednog šestostaničnog  embrija  3. dan.
Beta 11dpt 37, danas smo 34+5.
 :Very Happy:

----------


## kameleon

u prvom stimuliranom u 11.mj. imali 11js, 9 ih je bilo dobrih, 3 oplodili a 6 zamrnuli, do 3 dn ostala dva embrija- jedan malo lošiji i jedan malo bolji, dr. rekao još dva dana...tako da su mi 5. dn vratili 1 embrij blastocista. Dobila M, beta 0  :Crying or Very sad: 
sekundarni IVF sa tri smrznute, u utorak radili oplodnju, doktor kaže ovaj put 3.dan vraćamo embrije, ako uspiju preživjeti!  :Heart: 
sutra dan D!! :Smile: 

pozdrav svim curama na forumu i puno sreće u postupcima!!  :Grin:

----------


## kameleon

od one tri smrznute js dvije uspjele preživjeti odmrzavanje, te su ih oplodili,
jedna stala u razvoju druga se razvila u osmostanični embrij kojeg su mi vratili 3. dan nakon oplodnje  :Very Happy:

----------


## lolalita

Pozdrav cure!

Nisam nova ovdje ali nisam ni često ovdje pa evo da podjelim malo s vama moje iskustvo...meni je ovo 3 ivf i transfer je bio 3 dan danas 3 js i za jednu znam da je osmostanična i da je Dr.Lučinger jako zadovoljan i endometrij isto nije loš 9,5 m e pa sad mozak na pašu pa kako bude :Smile: ))

----------


## kameleon

sretno lolalita!!!  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za ogromnu betu!!!

----------


## lolalita

Hvala draga i velika pusa :Smile: ))

----------


## crvenkapica77

podizem   

zanima me  zasto se vracaju  embriji   2 dan  
zbog  loseg  razvijanja?
ili  ako je 1  embrij  ?

----------


## Mury

*Crveknapice*,

Ja ti samo mogu reći da su mi u CITU dva puta vraćane po dvije blastice, i bete 0. Predzadnji put na VV vraćena dva dvodnevna (i zatrudnila, ali nažalost missed.ab.). I ovaj put vraćena dva dvodnevna (četverostanični i dvostanični), i imam dva pozitivna testića, i nadam se sutra lijepoj beti.
Zato, ne opterećuj se koji dan se vraćaju embriji, jer stvaaaaaaarno nema pravila. I kažu da je embrijima bolje u maternici, nego u epruveti, zato bolje da ih čim prije vrate mamici  :Smile: 
Sretno draga!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj mury   kad sam  vidjela da si ti pisala   pomislih  mozda su i njoj vratili   2 dan  pa mi odgovara, (  a ti si  to i pisala  a ja to zaboravila)   
bas sam nikakva  danas  zbog   tog transfera  ali sad si mi dala  nadu    ,  sutra mi je transfer   :Smile: 

nisi  ih tada  pitala  zasto   nisu vratili  3dan  ?  a mozda se na pocetku  krenu slabo razvijat   pa  biolozi misle  najbolje je u maternici  ...a valjda  

sretno sutra   !!!

----------


## Kadauna

Embriji koji uspije se normalno i lijepo razvijati do 2. dana uglavnom će doživjeti i 3. dan..... ali prelazak s 3. na 4. dan je kritičan, tu mnogo embrija jednostavno počne s nepravilnim dijelenjem ili se prestane dijeliti s kroz. A kad dođe do 4. dana embriji, isto velika večina dođe i do 5. dana, zato je često u mnogim klinikama transfer i 4. dan a ne 5. dan, isto tako često bude transfer 2. dan a ne 3. dan................... gledala sam i neku prezentaciju na tu temu, ali ne mogu doći do materijala da ih linknem. Ako što nađem, dignem. 

U svakom slučaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ crvenkapice77 i još jednom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnji transfer. 

Kakva je bila stimulacija, koliko si j.s. dobila?

----------


## Mury

*Crvenkapice*, u 03/2012 sam dobila 3j.s., dvije se oplodile, i nije se tu imalo što čekati. Isto tako, sad sam dobila samo 4 j.s. (dvije se oplodile) i nije se imalo što čekati. Bila sam jako razočarana ovim postupkom, jer se nije imalo što zamrznuti, jer mi ovaj zakon sada više ništa ne znači budući moji jajnici više ne proizvode puno jajašaca...kada na kraju, ja dobih lijepe plusiće, nadam se samo da budu mrve ili mrva u mojoj buši ostale 9 mjeseci.

Draga svu sreću svijeta ti sutra želim, i uopće se ne opterećuj koji je dan ET, jer to zbilja ništa ne znači!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

stimulacija je   bila  prvi  put  ovakva,  15  femare  i  12  menopura  =  4js   
ocito da se nisu onda  sve  4 js  oplodile  ,  znaci nisu valjale  sve   js   :Sad:  

prije sam sa  20 menopurima  dobivala  5js   koje su  bile   ok,  zadnji put je  bilo    za vratit  2 embrija i  2js  za zaledit  koje su  uspjesno bile odleđene  i oplođene i  vracene  u sl.  sek. ivf

----------


## Mia Lilly

Moja savršena djevojčica je embrij vraćen drugi dan!  

Sretno!

----------


## medeni

I kod mene transfer 2. dan(četverostaničan).

----------


## Moe

kod mene:
transfer 3. dan - osmostanični kvalitetan embrij - /
transfer 3. dan - šeststanični embrij - /
transfer 5. dan - blastocista (lijepa, sjajna, kvalitetna, kako je rekla biologica) - trudnoća

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala na nadi  :Smile: 
idem ja po svoju mrvicu 2 dana staru   :Heart:

----------


## kitty

meni su oba puta vraćani dvodnevni embriji (četverostanični) - prvi put je bila biokemijska a drugi put trudnoća, sada sam u 27. tjednu.

----------


## Loly

Crvenkapice ja sam u 1. dobitnom imala 7 oplođenih js, punkcija bila u poned., a transfer u sridu i BINGO :Smile: 
A u zadnjem dobila samo 2 js i transfer 5. dan  :Shock: , prokrvarila prije bete  :Sad: 
Samo se opusti i sretno danas  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

ja sam imala transfer 2-dnevnog petostanićnog embrija...biologinja kaže odlićno,lijepo se brzo razvija....vidjet ćemo....beta 14.12....ako dočekam....javim :Cekam:

----------


## lana2401

sretno svima koji čekaju betu ili su u postupku htjela sam samo rči da sam čula od jedne biologinje da nema boljeg mjesta nego vratiti embirij u maternicu bilo koji dan 2,3 il 5 jer maternica je najbolje mjesto za naša sunca i bilo kad ih vrate vjerujte to ne z njih najbolje nikakv labos ni ništ adrugo samo naša bša...držite fige mi za punkciju kroz vikend...

----------


## sanda1977

> sretno svima koji čekaju betu ili su u postupku htjela sam samo rči da sam čula od jedne biologinje da nema boljeg mjesta nego vratiti embirij u maternicu bilo koji dan 2,3 il 5 jer maternica je najbolje mjesto za naša sunca i bilo kad ih vrate vjerujte to ne z njih najbolje nikakv labos ni ništ adrugo samo naša bša...držite fige mi za punkciju kroz vikend...


držim ti  :fige:

----------


## lana2401

> držim ti


hvala ti  :Smile: ) strah me već po malo svega tolko bi željela lijepe stanice i embrije..i veliku beta za badnjak pod bor :Smile: ))




1IVF MARIBOR..u iščekivanju punkcije za vikend
...željeli smo3..priželjkivali2..a sada bi samo jedno  :Heart:  učinilo nas najsretnijim ljudima...

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala ti ) strah me već po malo svega tolko bi željela lijepe stanice i embrije..i veliku beta za badnjak pod bor))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1IVF MARIBOR..u iščekivanju punkcije za vikend
> ...željeli smo3..priželjkivali2..a sada bi samo jedno  učinilo nas najsretnijim ljudima...


draga moja bit će...mora..... :Love:

----------


## lana2401

4 dan vraćena 2 osmostanićna embrija
čekalica bete za božić

----------


## sanda1977

> 4 dan vraćena 2 osmostanićna embrija
> čekalica bete za božić


drim fige....l vibram~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## lana2401

> drim fige....l vibram~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~





hvala već se nemogu dočekati rezultata jedan dan mislim trudna sam 1000 posto drugi mislim ma nisam i tak jojjj ko će doćekati BOŽIĆNO JUTRO S TESTOM U RUCI  ...

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala već se nemogu dočekati rezultata jedan dan mislim trudna sam 1000 posto drugi mislim ma nisam i tak jojjj ko će doćekati BOŽIĆNO JUTRO S TESTOM U RUCI  ...


joj znam kako ti je....evo ja trudna s jednim dvodnevnim 5-staničnim embrijem....danas UZV potvrdio GV....sve kako trba...samo imam zločeste ciste  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## sanda1977

> hvala već se nemogu dočekati rezultata jedan dan mislim trudna sam 1000 posto drugi mislim ma nisam i tak jojjj ko će doćekati BOŽIĆNO JUTRO S TESTOM U RUCI  ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pozitivni BOŽIĆNI TESTIĆ

----------


## dani82

Ima li pozitivnih iskustava sa sedmostaničnim embrijima vraćenim 3. dan??

----------


## snupi

dani82 u meni su dbije takve pa cekam rezultat , beta je 09.07.

----------


## Ledamo

Postupak ICSI...treci dan vracene 2 petostanicne i jedna cetverostanicna..Transfer je bio prije dva dana, tako da jos uvijek cekam i nadam se  :Smile:  Sretno svima!!!

----------


## m2b

Cure, danas mi je 13 dnt (15dno) i beta 609!   Jel to malo previše?

Davno sam se opekla pa pušem na hladno...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Muma

> Cure, danas mi je 13 dnt (15dno) i beta 609!   Jel to malo previše?
> 
> Davno sam se opekla pa pušem na hladno...


Nije previše! Čestitam!

----------


## Mali Mimi

m2b nije previše, bolje da je viša nego niska, šta se bojiš blizanačke t? Koliko su ti vratili embrija?

----------


## m2b

> m2b nije previše, bolje da je viša nego niska, šta se bojiš blizanačke t? Koliko su ti vratili embrija?


vratili su mi 2 stara 2 dan!
danas mi je 18dnt (20dno) i nalaz je 6186!!!!!!!!!!!  :Shock: 


imala sam davno par spontanih pa strahujem od svih nepravilnih duplanja.

----------


## Argente

zatrudnila s 2 blastociste 5 dan
rodila 1 dijete  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

dvodnevni petostanićni embrij....retultat u avataru.... <3

----------


## Hoću bebu

Prijavljujem vraćene 2 blastice I sad čekaj je bete :Smile:

----------


## Tamara@

Je li postoji itko da je imao pozitivnu betu sa šestostaničnim zametkom vraćenim 4. dan?
Na dan oplodnje je zametak bio jako lijep, no kada sam došla na transfer 4. dan vidim da je 6-stanični. Malo sam googlala (naravno hahaha) i navodno ako je 4. dan manji od 8-staničnog ne prelazi u blastocistu. Bila sam puna nade dan nakon punkcije, a sad me malo zabrinula ova staničnost.
Ovo mi je zadnji postupak..

----------


## Tamara@

> Je li postoji itko da je imao pozitivnu betu sa šestostaničnim zametkom vraćenim 4. dan?
> Na dan oplodnje je zametak bio jako lijep, no kada sam došla na transfer 4. dan vidim da je 6-stanični. Malo sam googlala (naravno hahaha) i navodno ako je 4. dan manji od 8-staničnog ne prelazi u blastocistu. Bila sam puna nade dan nakon punkcije, a sad me malo zabrinula ova staničnost.
> Ovo mi je zadnji postupak..


Da napišem rasplet - Beta nula.

----------


## Sun.čica

> Da napišem rasplet - Beta nula.


Tamara@, baš mi je žao.  :Sad:  Ovo su loše vijesti... zašto kažeš da ti je ovo zadnji postupak? Misliš na to da je zadnji preko HZZO-a? Nadam se da nećeš odustati!

----------


## Sun.čica

> Da napišem rasplet - Beta nula.


Tamara@, baš mi je žao!  :Sad: 
Zašto kažeš da ti je ovo zadnji postupak, misliš na to da je zadnji preko HZZO-a?

----------


## Tamara@

Hvala ti Sunčica..
Da, zadnji preko HZZO. A bojim se i zadnji za nas. Ne znam hoćemo li moći si priuštiti privatnike. 
Život ide dalje..

----------


## Sun.čica

> Hvala ti Sunčica..
> Da, zadnji preko HZZO. A bojim se i zadnji za nas. Ne znam hoćemo li moći si priuštiti privatnike. 
> Život ide dalje..


Tamara@, nadam se da ćete ipak naći svoju sreću, na neki način!

Tako je jedna moja prijateljica stalno imala neuspjeha sa postupcima preko HZZO-a, ali kad je krenula kod privatnika uspjelo joj je iz prvog puta. Želim reći da ima svakakvih priča, i da ne treba odustajati ni kad je teško. Međutim, svatko zna svoju priču najbolje za sebe, nadam se da ćete i vi odlučiti najbolje za vas! Sretno!

----------


## Kas

Drage sve.
Vidim da ste ovdje dosta aktivne pa me zanima ako mi možete pomoći s vašim iskustvima ( može i privatno, na neku od društvenih mreža/viber).
Imam 34 godine, muž 41.
Godinu dana pokušavamo, no nismo ni prije imali neke zaštićene odnose.
Krenula sam sakupljati nalaze za mpo.
Radila sam folikulometrije od 9mj sa stimuliranom ovulacijom inekcijom Ovitrelle tri puta.Uradila sam prohodnost jajnika i sve je u najboljem redu. Menstruacije mi traju 3-4 dana, ciklus 28-30.
Ovaj mjesec je bio čudan, imala sam jedva dva dana. Napravila test dan kasnije i ništa.
Ne vjerujem da je tolika slučajnost da ne dobijem.
U međuvremenu sam napravila briseve na CUM i ureoplazma mi je pronađena 10 na 5 te sam počela piti Doksicikline, i ja i muž.
Bris moram ponoviti 27.01.
Od nalaza smo izvadili oboje rh, krv na spolne bolesti, antibiogram urinokulture i sve je uredu.
Njegov spermiogram je kaže dr. odličan.
Meni preostaje ponoviti bris i izvaditi spolne hormone na menstruaciji.
Razmišljala sam o inseminaciji ili ivf postupku svakako zbog vremena pokušavanja.
Ima li netko slična iskustva i koje klinike preporučate/hzzo i privatne.
Oprostite na podužem postu.

♥️

----------

